# A Bergradlrundn-Gschicht



## Trekiger (19. September 2015)

Diese Jahr habe ich es wieder über die Alpen geschafft. Wie auch schon 2012 war ich alleine unterwegs.  Deshalb habe ich auch wieder Zeit gefunden unterwegs meine Gedanken aufzuzeichnen. Das Ganze online zu Posten war mir aber dann zu viel Arbeit. Deshalb gibt es die Geschichte bei mir wieder mit einem zeitlichen Versatz von zuhause aus.

Noch eins vorab:
Insgesamt sind es etwas viele Asphaltkilometer geworden, so dass manche Tage eher einen Tourenrad- als einen MTB-Charakter haben. Aber ein paar schöne Trails waren auch dabei. Also bitte nicht meckern, wenn ich mal die Straße statt des Trails genommen habe. Anregungen für Alternativen sind aber schon erwünscht. Sehen ja den Bericht auch als Motivation für andere es mir gleichzutun und auch die Berge zu schruppen.

Wünsche euch soviel Spaß wie es mir gemacht hat.


----------



## Trekiger (19. September 2015)

*Tag 1 - Di., 07.07.15

8.00 Uhr: Hohenlinden, 530 hm*
In den letzten Jahren habe ich es aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht zu einem Alpencross geschafft. Heuer greife ich wieder an. Bike ist fertig, Rucksack ist gepackt, Wetterbericht ist gut … also los.

Plan heute: Einfach ins Inntal und möglichst bis Innsbruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (19. September 2015)

*13:30 Uhr: Kundl, 545 hm*
Endlich ein spätes Mittagessen. In Kufstein wollte ich noch nicht einkehren und dann kam lange keine Wirtschaft. Jetzt nach 103 km gönne ich mir einen Salat, mehr will ich bei der Hitze nicht essen.

Von Hohenlinden nach Rott war leicht und die restlichen Kilometer bis Rosenheim am Innradweg sind auch gleich erledigt. Der Rucksack fühlt sich auch nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet an, da ich diesmal nur einen Liter Wasser auf den Rücken habe. Denn ich nutze heute die Rosenheimer Trinkwasserquelle um meine Reserven bis zum nächsten Halt aufzufüllen.
Weiter fahre ich den Inn entlang, leider auch mit etwas Gegenwind. Der wird dann über einige Kilometer sehr heftig und zwingt mich unter die 20 km/h Marke. Kurz hinter der Grenze flaut er ab, verlässt mich aber den ganzen Tag nicht.

Kufstein lass ich links liegen, habe an der Uferpromenade schon mehrmals gegessen, aber glücklich bin ich nie geworden. Doch dann kommt auf 30 km nichts am Weg zum Einkehren. Jetzt wird es dringend nötig. Also bemühe ich mein Handy und sehe ich Kundl Essensbesteck auf OpenAndroidMap. Drei Minuten später sitze ich in einem kleinen Café … ein Hoch auf die Technik.






Erste Begegnung mit der wilden Natur im Ebersberger Forst





Da muss ich hin … bei herrlichsten (Bade-)Wetter





Steinhart … geht es bergauf … eine Omen für die nächsten Tage





Auf dem Innradweg … die Berge kann man schon erahnen





In Rosenheim fülle ich meine Wasserreserven an einer Trinkwasserquelle auf …





… die werden auch auf OpenAndroidMap angezeigt … genial





Ab der Innquerung habe ich heftigen Gegenwind … will mich Bayern nicht ausreisen oder Österreich nicht einreisen lassen





Der Grenzstein … ab jetzt ist alles rot-weiß-rot





Eine Schatten … den habe ich schon auch irgendwie … bei dem Temperaturen biken ist dämlich


----------



## Trekiger (19. September 2015)

*21:00 Uhr: Igls, 868 hm*
Nach Kundl geht es ereignislos weiter über den Innradweg. Kilometer um Kilometer trotze ich der Affenhitze. Das Thermometer zeigt 37°C an und der Wind bläst mich als heißer Föhn verkleidet von vorne an. Nach 140 km halte ich die Augen offen für ein Café, aber vergeblich. Zumindest gibt es einige Brunnen, an denen ich dank OpenAndroidMap nicht vorbeifahre. Jedes mal kühle ich mich ab und jedes mal ist mir nach ein paar Metern wieder heiß.

Kurz vor Innsbruck verlasse ich den Innradweg und beginne die Auffahrt. Und ziemlich bald ist mein Motor leer. Ich brauche für die läppischen 300 hm ein paar Verschnaufpausen. Während einer Regenerationsphase fährt auch noch ein E-Biker lächeln an mir vorbei … am liebsten hätte ich ihn vom Bock geholt und wäre selber damit weitergefahren. So musste ich die letzten Meter eigenbeinig hochtreten und war endfertig als ich in Igls ankam.
Booking.com hat mir dann noch das Sport-Hotel Igls zugewiesen. Ist zwar teuer aber heute hatte ich keine Energie mehr um weiter zu suchen.





Pause mit Blick auf Innsbruck … schon nach ein paar Metern Anstieg

Nach der Wäsche von Klamotten und Body bin ich sehr schnell eingenickt. Gut dass die Kirchturmglocken mich geweckt haben … hätte wohl durchgeschlafen.

So aber gibt es einen Zwiebelrostbraten und zwei Weißbiere. Jetzt warte ich auf das reinigende Gewitter … Wetterleuchten sehe ich schon länger.


----------



## Trekiger (19. September 2015)

*Fazit*
Eine Mörderaktion. Bei der brütenden Hitze 165 km zu fahren ist eigentlich irrsinnig. Das mir dann auf dem letzten Anstieg die Puste ausging ist verzeihbar.
Finde es aber trotzdem gut, wenn ich auf einer längeren Tour von Zuhause aus wegfahren … auch wenn ich mich zwischendurch schon frage, ob ich noch ganz sauber bin.

Das Sporthotel Igls ist nicht zu empfehlen. Mehr Schein als Sein. Zimmer eher Renovierungsbedürftig. War wohl  in den 80er Jahren top. Seitdem wurde aber nicht mehr viel gemacht.

Route: Hohenlinden - Rott  am Inn - Rosenheim - Kufstein - Kundl - Wattens - Igls
Entfernung: 165,16 km
Gesamtanstieg: 1000 Meter
Gesamtabstieg: 669 Meter
Bewegungszeit: 8:15 h
Startzeit: 07:56
Aufnahmezeit: 10:45
Temperatur: 20 - 40°C

Strecke auf Gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (20. September 2015)

*Tag 2 - Mi., 08.07.15

9:00 Uhr: Igls, 868 hm*
Wie erwartet habe ich verdammt gut geschlafen und bin nun wieder einigermaßen ausgeruht.
Der Wetterbericht hat für heute einige Schauer vorhergesagt. Wohlwissend habe ich deshalb nur eine kurze Etappe geplant. Schnell zur Sattelbergalm und dann hoffen, dass dort ein Bett frei ist.





Ein letzter Guss vor dem Start


----------



## Trekiger (20. September 2015)

*12:00 Uhr: Gries am Brenner, 1180 hm*
Bisher läuft es ganz gut. Ich hatte schon Angst, dass meine Beine versagen, so wie sie sich gestern angefühlt haben. Doch bis Gries am Brenner haben sie mich gut gebracht.

Von Igls führte die Straße bergauf nach Patsch und dann wellig bis Mühlbach, wo ich in die Brennerbundesstraße einbiege. Da mich der schöne Rückenwind angenehm bergauf bläst, lasse ich die zwei Umfahrungen bleiben und fahre auf der Brennerbundesstraße durch bis Gries am Brenner.
Jetzt sitze ich im Sportscafé und stärke mich für die Auffahrt zur Sattelbergalm. Ein Zimmer habe ich schon telefonisch gebucht.





Nicht so sonnig wie gestern …





… fast schon gespenstisch zwischendurch …





… aber in Gries am Brenner scheint wieder die Sonne


----------



## Trekiger (20. September 2015)

*14:30 Uhr: Sattelbergalm, 1645 hm*
In Gries biege ich auf die Teerstraße nach Vianders ab und bin schneller da als erwartet. Nun kommen noch die letzten 300 hm zur Sattelbergalm, die ich auch souverän erledige.

Auf der Alm gönne ich mir gleich ein Weißbier … ein Alkoholfreies. Während ich das windgeschützt auf der Terrasse trinke, beginnt es auch schon zu regnen … perfektes Timing.





Noch 45 Minuten Auffahrt





Eine kurze Ruhepause sei mir vergönnt





Und Aktion … die 10 Sekunden des Selbstauslösers sind zu kurz





Am Etappenziel …





… werde ich auch gleich von Willi das Hängebauchschwein begrüßt





Schmeckt auch Alkoholfrei





Dann wird es ungemütlich


----------



## Trekiger (20. September 2015)

*18:00 Uhr: Sattelbergalm, 1645 hm*
Der Wirt hat mir dann ein riesiges schönes Appartement gegeben. Hier kann ich es aushalten.

Später ist noch ein weiterer MTBler mit eingezogen, der im strömendem Regen hier hochgefahren ist. Aber da das Appartement zwei Schlafzimmer hat, ist das auch kein Problem.
Abends habe ich mit meinem Mitbewohner, auch ein Alleinfahrender aus München, das leckere Essen und so manches Viertel Rotwein genossen.





Mein Schlafzimmer …





… mein Wohnzimmer …





… mein Bad


----------



## Trekiger (20. September 2015)

*Technikspezial*





Mein Cockpit

Über Jahre hinweg war ich unzufrieden mit meinem Garmin Edge. Schlecht zu bedienen, schlechte Kartendarstellung und langsam … zoomen ist ein Graus. Heute zeigt das Garmin nur noch die aktuellen Daten, wie z.B. Geschwindigkeit, Kilometer, während der Fahrt an.
Das Navigieren übernimmt mein Samsung Galaxy S5, auf dem Oruxmaps mit OpenAndroidMaps läuft. Das ist um Welten besser. Schnell, logisch bedienbar, super Karten.
Zusätzlich liefert über ANT+ der Temperaturesensor Garmin Tempe die Temperatur an das Handy. Funktioniert auch hervorragend.
Das Samsung ist mit der Halterung und dem Hardcase von QuadLock am Lenkervorbau bombenfest befestigt. Da wackelt nicht, da ist auch keine Gefahr, daß das Handy herunterfällt. Nehme ich auch auf den Trails nicht ab. Absolut top.

Nachteile gibt es leider auch.
Die Ablesbarkeit des Displays bei Sonneneinstrahlung ist natürlich nicht so gut wie beim Garmin. Da ich es aber nur beim Suchen brauche, ist das zu verkraften.
Natürlich ist der Akku auch ein Problem. Das Display kann nicht dauernd an sein. Dafür ist das Handy nicht ausgelegt.

Ich habe es schon intensiv benutzt. Beim Frühstück Wetter gecheckt und über den Weg informiert. Dann vormittags aufgezeichnet, Mittags Bericht geschrieben, Nachmittags wieder aufgezeichnet, vielleicht nochmal nachmittags Bericht geschrieben, wieder aufzeichnen und schlimmstenfalls noch ein Hotel suchen. Aber leer bekommen habe ich den Akku nie. Auch da ich einen Powerpack dabei habe und das Handy im Notfall laden kann.

Insgesamt für mich im Augenblick die beste Lösung.


----------



## Trekiger (20. September 2015)

*Fazit*
War nur als kurze Etappe geplant … des Wetters und des Vortages wegen. Viel Asphalt, etwas Schotter und eine Hüttenübernachtung. Morgen wird es spannender.
Die Sattelbergalm ist top. Gutes Essen, nette Leute, super Appartement. Eine klare Empfehlung

Route: Igls - Ptasch -Ellbögen - Matrei - Gries am Brenner - Vianders  -Sattelbergalm
Entfernung: 32,85 km
Gesamtanstieg: 1102 Meter
Gesamtabstieg: 337 Meter
Bewegungszeit: 2:38 h
Startzeit: 10:06 h
Aufnahmezeit: 3:50 h
Temperatur: 16 - 23°C

Strecke auf Gpsies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (20. September 2015)

*Tag 3 - Do., 09.07.15

7:30 Uhr: Sattelbergalm, 1645 hm*
Jetzt freu ich mich aufs Frühstück. Danach schiebe ich hoch zum Sattelberg und fahre dann die Brennergrenzkammstraße bis um Sandjoch. Dort erwartet mich mein erster richtiger Trail dieses Jahr. Schau mer mal wie es mir da ergeht.


----------



## Trekiger (20. September 2015)

*13:00 Uhr: Sterzing, Südtirol, 967 hm*
Um den Hintern zu schonen bin ich heute den Jubiläumsweg hoch. Das heißt 400 hm Schieben. Beim Weg über den bösen Bauern wäre zwar mehr zu fahren, aber einiges würde ich auch Schieben und der Allerwerteste freut sich über etwas Ruhe.

Nach kurzer gemeinsamer Fahrt trennt sich mein Weg von dem meines abendlichen Genossen. Er fährt über die Grenze und dann hoch zum Brennergrenzkamm, ich bevorzuge die Direktissima über den Jubiläumsweg.

Es geht direkt los und hört auch erst oben am Gipfelkreuz auf steil zu sein. Am Gipfel mache ich ein paar Fotos, dann treibt mich der kalte Wind weiter.





Von der Sattelbergalm kann ich mein nächstes Ziel schon sehen … sind aber noch 400 hm





Ab hier …





… ist schieben angesagt





Jaaaaa, geschafft





Blick vom Sattelberg gen nach Norden

Die nächsten gut 10 km sind einfach zu fahren. Eine Schotterpiste, die mal bergab und mal bergauf geht. Trotzdem sollte man den Brennergrenzkamm nicht unterschätzen, da man schon etwas Zeit dafür braucht. Aber wie immer ist es schön hier zu sein.

Am Sandjoch startet der Trail nach Gossensass. Er beginnt schön, zwingt mich aber an ein paar Stufen zum Schieben. Doch bald wird er leichter und hat fast keine miesen Überraschungen mehr bereit. Nur einmal bleibe ich mit dem Treter an einem kleinen im hohen Gras verborgenen Baumstumpf hängen und werde abrupt gestoppt. Das ist mir schon letztes Jahr passiert, als ich diesen Trail als Rundtour gefahren bin … wahrscheinlich sogar am gleichen Baumstumpf. Aber heute habe ich so eine Wucht, daß ich den morschen Baumstumpf gleich herausreiße. Damit ist die Gefahr gebannt.

Nach vielen fahrbaren Kehren und fast 800 hm endet der Trail und ich vernichte die restlichen Meter bis Gossensass auf Teer. Bis Sterzing nehme ich jetzt die Bundesstraße, die mit idealem Gefälle bergab führt. Dort biege ich in die Altstadt ab und esse zu Mittag … Frittatensuppe und Tiroler Tris. Kurz treffe ich noch meinen Mitbewohner von gestern, dann trennen sich unsere Wege endgültig. Er fährt Richtung Brixen, ich auf den Jaufenpass.





Der Brennergrenzkamm …





… ist gut fahrbar …





… dauert aber länger als man erwartet





Der Trail schaut lecker aus …





… doch kleine Schwierigkeiten hat er auch





Zuerst durch Sträucher …





… dann über Wiesen …





… und später im Wald über viele Kehren führt der Weg ins Tal





In Sterzing gibt es Tiroler Tri ... lecker


----------



## Trekiger (20. September 2015)

*20:00 Uhr: Flecknerhütte am Jaufenpass, 2100 hm
*
Von 945 auf 2096 hm, wieder bisschen runter und nochmal 100 hm rauf zur Hütte. War ein richtiger Wadentest. Aber alles auf Asphalt und mit einstelliger Steigung in knappe 3 h inklusive kleiner Pausen. Okay für meine erste Bergtour dieses Jahr.

Auf der Flecknerhütte finde ich Unterschlupf für heute Nacht und ein hervorragendes Essen … und der Wein schmeckt auch. So muss es sein.





Da Bursche pack‘s ganz guad





Oben am Jaufenpass blicke ich zurück auf die Auffahrt





Der Blick von der Flecknerhütte gen Süden … da muss ich morgen runter





Nach getaner Arbeit … Relaxen in der Sonne


----------



## Trekiger (20. September 2015)

*Fazit*
Auf den Sattelberg ist immer anstrengend, egal welchen Weg man wählt. Oben schön, der Trail herunter schon auch anstrengend und nicht nur flowig.
Der Weg ab Sterzing ist sicher nicht ganz logisch. Normalerweise fährt man von Sterzing nach Brixen weiter. Aber da ich das schon öfters gemacht habe, wollte ich diesmal was anderes machen. Und auf der Flecknerhütte war ich letztes Jahr mal kurz nach den Törggelen im Vinschgau. Hat mir auf Anhieb gefallen.

Die Hütte hat schöne Zimmer mit Etagendusche. Nette Bedienung und Wirt. Super Essen. Lage bisschen abseits der Passstraße und damit ruhig. Klare Empfehlung. Da fühle ich mich wohl.

Route: Sattelbergalm - Sattelberg - Brennergrenzkann - Sandjoch - Gossensass - Sterzing - Jaufenpass - Flecknerhütte
Entfernung: 48,96 km
Gesamtanstieg: 2021 Meter
Gesamtabstieg: 1612 Meter
Bewegungszeit: 5:49 h
Startzeit: 8:55h
Aufnahmezeit: 8:01 h
Temperatur: 8 - 25°C

Strecke auf Gpsies


----------



## dede (21. September 2015)

"Er fährt Richtung Brixen, ich auf den Jauchenpass."

Ich hoffe deine Nase hat den Übergang schadlos überlebt.... )))))


----------



## McNulty (21. September 2015)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Mein Cockpit


Ich hatte dieses Jahr das Thema, dass die ganze Cockpit-Elektrik (nur ein Garmin 62s) bei kleinern Notabstiegen gelitten hat - dadurch das am Lenker nur noch das GPS hochsteht ist das GPS der natürliche Bremsklotz wenn man mal nach vorne absteigt. Und einmal das Bike in einen Bergbach geworfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (21. September 2015)

dede schrieb:


> "Er fährt Richtung Brixen, ich auf den Jauchenpass."
> 
> Ich hoffe deine Nase hat den Übergang schadlos überlebt.... )))))



Bereinigt. War nur ein Test ob jemand mitliest


----------



## Trekiger (21. September 2015)

McNulty schrieb:


> Ich hatte dieses Jahr das Thema, dass die ganze Cockpit-Elektrik (nur ein Garmin 62s) bei kleinern Notabstiegen gelitten hat - dadurch das am Lenker nur noch das GPS hochsteht ist das GPS der natürliche Bremsklotz wenn man mal nach vorne absteigt. Und einmal das Bike in einen Bergbach geworfen...


Noch ein Argument für Lenkerhörnchen


----------



## Trekiger (21. September 2015)

*Tag 4 - Fr., 10.07.15

8:30 Uhr: Flecknerhütte am Jaufenpass, 2100 hm*
Frühstück war wie erwartet hervorragend. Jetzt geht es erst mal begab nach Meran. Und dann? Muß ich mir noch überlegen.


----------



## Trekiger (21. September 2015)

*14:00 Uhr: Schneiderwiesen, 1425 hm*
In der Sonne bei meinem Start auf 2100 hm hat es um 9 Uhr erst 14°C, im Wald fällt die Temperatur stellenweise auf 10°C. Da freut man sich über die richtige Bekleidung. Das Vernichten der Höhenmeter auf Asphalt macht mir schon auch Spaß. Ich brauche nicht immer den perfekten Trail.
Bis St. Leonhard werden nur die Bremsen gestresst. Dann folge ich weiter dem Passiria Fuss abwärts. Bei leichtem Gefälle muss ich nur ganz leicht mit treten um fast 30 km/h zu fahren … so muß sich ein E-Bike anfühlen … eigentlich macht das richtig Laune.





Der morgendliche Blick von meinem Balkon … am Ende des Tals liegt Meran





Nach 100 hm auf Schotter folge ich der Asphaltstraße bergab





Kurze Rast um die Finger wieder aufzuwärmen





Bergabradeln zwischen St. Leonhard  und Meran

Bis Meran habe ich mich entschieden, ich lasse die Meraner Hütte aus und fahre gleich direkt über den Etschradweg nach Bozen. Zur Meraner Hütte wären es etwa 1700 hm am Stück gewesen, das schreckt mich heute ab.

Nach etwa 25 ekelhaften km erreicht ich Bozen, folge dort weiter der Radtour-Hinweisschilder und lasse mich so völlig sinnfrei um die Altstadt herum führen. Bis ich es registriere, bin ich schon vorbei an der Altstadt … wollte dort zu Mittag essen. Aber zurück will ich jetzt auch nicht mehr fahren.
Bald stehe ich vor meiner Aufstiegshilfe, der kleinen Kohlerer-Kabinenbahn. Na dann esse ich eben oben, laut OpenAndroidMaps gibt es da was. Um 13 Uhr steige ich ein, 5 Minuten später bin ich 800 hm höher … geschenkt für 7€. Wissenswert ist, daß man erst oben bezahlt. Die leere Kasse und der leere Warteraum machen schon einen komischen Eindruck.
Der Seilbahnführer meint auf Nachfrage, dass es hier an der Bahn einen Snack gibt oder oben an den Schneiderwiesen richtiges Essen. Ich ändere meinen ursprünglichen Plan und fahre hoch zu den Schneiderwiesen, von dort komme ich auch an mein Tagesziel.
Nach einem von drei Kilometer merke ich, dass mein Hinterrad Luft verliert. Bin ja auch in Bozen an so manchen Scherben vorbei gekommen. Flicken will ich hier nicht. Da schiebe ich mein Rad doch lieber die paar Meter. Oben haben sie sicher eine gute Pumpe. Um 14 Uhr bin ich endlich an der Wirtschaft und genehmige mir gute Hüttenmakaroni mit Salat.
Eine vernünftige Luftpumpe haben sie natürlich nicht, nur so eine einfache Handpumpe, die wahrscheinlich mal ein Gast vergessen hat. Hört man ein bisschen Frustrationen heraus?





Kilometerfressen bis Bozen





Kalorienhamstern auf den Schneiderwiesen


----------



## Trekiger (21. September 2015)

*19:00 Uhr: Deutschnofen, 1320 hm*
Von der Schneiderwiesen geht es 200 hm bergauf und dann endlich bergab. Ich erlaube mir auch die Trails zu fahren, obwohl mein Hinterreifen nicht gut aufgepumpt ist. Geht ganz gut, bis ich an der Asphaltstraße falsch abbiege. Nach einem Kilometer merke ich meinen Fehler und fahre zurück. Ich biege auf den blau markierten Pfad auf meinem Handy ab. Erst ist er noch fahrbar, dann schiebe ich viele Meter hoch. Wer hat sich dann diese Tour ausgedacht … so ein Vollpfosten. Dann treffe ich einen anderen Biker, den ich vorher weiter oben gesehen haben …  unverkennbar an seinen Dreadlocks. Er ist auf einem E-Bike unterwegs … bin ja kein Fachmann, aber das widerspricht doch irgendwie dem Glauben der Rastas. Egal, er fragt mich nach dem Weg zum Bauer im Wald. Ich helfe ihm weiter bin aber doch etwas verwirrt, da er doch vorher weiter oben war. Ist er irgendwie runter, rauf und wieder runter oder mache ich was falsch. Ich folge doch der blauen Linie. Und dann erkenne ich, das der DAU (= Dümmster anzunehmender User) wieder vor dem Handy saß. Ich Vollpfosten bin den Weg in verkehrter Richtung zurück gefahren. Deshalb kam er mir auch so dämlich vor. Bergab fahrbar, bergauf schiebbar. Ich drehe um und folge nun der blauen Line in der richtigen Richtung.

Noch ein paar Kilometer, dann erreiche ich Deutschnofen. Jetzt brauche ich eine Unterkunft und eine Bikeladen, der mir bestenfalls Luft gibt und mir schlimmstenfalls sagt, dass mein Hinterrad kaputt ist. Ich fahre an der Touri-Info vorbei und gehe einfach mal rein. Auf meine Anfrage nach einer Unterkunft bekomme ich 3 Ergebnisse … 1. sauteuer, 2. 5 km weit weg und 3. oben am Berg. Auf meine Frage nach einer Bikewerkstatt bekomme ich nur lapidar "am Kreisverkehr rechts".

Nach etwas hin und her irren bemühe ich wieder mein Handy, das sowohl den Kreisverkehr als auch den Bikeshop anzeigt. Es sind noch einige Meter bergauf, dann bin ich da. Der Inhaber gibt mir freundlich Luft und behebt damit alle Bikeprobleme. Ich kaufe ihm noch einen neuen Schlauch ab und kriege als Empfehlung für eine Unterkunft die beiden Albergos an Marktplatz. Bei einem davon bekomme ich eine günstige Bleibe, keine 100 Meter entfernt von der Touri-Info. Was lernt man daraus? Selber fragen, denn die Touri-Info will dich nur an teuren Wellness-Hotels vermitteln.





Die Aussicht passt





Bergab schön, bergauf schlecht





Endlich am Ziel


----------



## Trekiger (21. September 2015)

*Fazit*
Abfahrt bis St. Leonhard speedy, bis Meran flott und flowig, bis Bozen ekelig. Oben ganz nett, aber zu waldig. Hoffe es gibt morgen geniale Panoramen.

Das Albergo hat einfach Zimmer, nette Leute, gutes Frühstück. Passt

Route: Flecknerhütte - St. Leonhard - Meran - Bozen - Schneiderwiesen - Deutschnofen
Entfernung: 98,38 km
Gesamtanstieg: 889 Meter (1714 Meter - 825 Meter Seilbahn)
Gesamtabstieg: 2403 Meter
Bewegungszeit: 6:05 h
Startzeit: 9:11 h
Aufnahmezeit: 8:12 h
Temperatur:10 - 30°C

Strecke auf Gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (21. September 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich eine alternative Jaufenpass-Auffahrt? Evtl. durch das Jaufental?


----------



## Epic The Brain (21. September 2015)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine alternative Jaufenpass-Auffahrt? Evtl. durch das Jaufental?


Ja, Jaufental geht gut, erst Straße, dann Schotter, dann Pfad
Rinnersattel geht auch, siehe Marvin-Route
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/m-proudly-presents-die-marvin-route.734877/


----------



## wanderer1219 (22. September 2015)

Sehr schön zu lesender Bericht, vielen Dank. Aber warum ist dein Ziel Deutschnofen?
Hast du dort Bekannte? Oder gibt es dort etwas besonderes?


----------



## Trekiger (22. September 2015)

@Epic The Brain Gut zu Wissen
@wanderer1219 Irgendwo muß ich schlafen, warum also nicht in Deutschnofen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (22. September 2015)

*Tag 5 - Sa., 11.07.15

8:00: Deutschnofen, 1320 hm*
Heute fahre ich zuerst nach Obereggen und weiter zum Karersee. Was dann folgt werde ich dort entscheiden.


----------



## Trekiger (22. September 2015)

*12:30 Uhr: Karerpass, 1750 hm*
Von Deutschnofen bis Novale geht es ganz gut. Viel Schotter durch den Wald. Dann kommt der 300 hm Anstieg nach Obereggen und da merke ich, daß die Beine nicht wollen.
Von Obereggen bis zum Karerpass habe ich zwei Alternativen. Ich nehme die vermeidlich leichtere mit weniger Trailanteil, die mich auch am Karersee vorbei bringt. Der erste Teil beginnt mit einer steilen Abfahrt und endet in einer kleinen Auffahrt.
Ich quere die Straße und fahre nochmals ein kurzes Stück bergauf am Bewaller Hof vorbei, dann folgt ein langer fast ebenerdiger Waldweg, der mir gefällt. An einer größeren Pfütze komme ich wieder auf eine Asphaltstraße. Überrascht stelle ich fest, dass dieser kleine See der Karersee ist. Ist an dem was besonderes? Scheinbar, denn die Unmengen von Touristen können sich ja nicht irren.
Ich folge weiter der Asphaltstraße bergauf und merke wieder meine Beine. Bis zum Karerpass dauert es länger als gehofft … ich brauche jetzt was zum Futter. Im Hotel Costalunga gibt es Hüttenmakaroni und ein Wasser. Leider ist die Bedienung nicht auf Zack. Ich hätte noch gerne mehr getrunken, aber das hätte mir zu lange gedauert.






Ich flehe um gute Beine …





… was anfangs hilft bei dem Ausblick …





... später aber in der Sonne zerfließt





Kurz nach dem Bewaller Hof …





… passt das Panorama





Durch den Wald geht es einfach dahin …





… bis mich am Karersee …





… die Asphaltstraße bergauf einholt


----------



## Trekiger (22. September 2015)

*14:30 Uhr: Canazei, 1450 hm*
Den Karerpass verlasse ich auf der Asphaltstraße bergab ins Fassatal. Dort fahre den Bach entlang bergauf nach Canazei.
Und was mache ich jetzt? Darauf erstmal einen Cappo. Im Café werden es dann zwei und ich entscheide mich hier zu bleiben und morgen ein bisschen zu mogeln. Etwas könnte ich noch fahren, zuviel aber auch nicht. Also ist heute früher Schluss.





Nach dem Mittagessen am Karerpass …





… fahre ich bergab, erreiche das Fassatal …





… und folge dem neuen Radweg leicht bergauf


----------



## Trekiger (22. September 2015)

*20:00 Uhr, Campitello di Fassa, 1410  hm*
An der Seilbahn hole ich mir noch Informationen ab und der freundliche Kassierer erklärt mir, dass für mein morgendliches Vorhaben die Bahn in Campitello di Fassa die bessere Lösung wäre.
Ich erkenne, dass er recht hat, und fahre die 3 km zurück. Im Hotel Ladina finde ich schnell eine Unterkunft. Sehr schön und eine Waschmaschine habe sie auch. Das kann ich gut gebrauchen, denn trotz allabendlicher Handwäsche meiner Radklamotten müffel ich schon.

Abends noch schön essen, dann funktionieren die Beine morgen hoffentlich wieder.


----------



## Trekiger (22. September 2015)

*Fazit*
Teilweise schön, aber da die Power in den Waden fehlte auch frustrierend. Ein bisschen fehlen mir auch noch die Aaaahs und Ooohs, wenn ich von der Landschaft beeindruckt bin.

Das Hotel Ladiner ist ein sehr schönes Hotel mit nettem Personal. Und die Waschmaschine ist immer gut. Klare Empfehlung

Route: Deutschnofen - Obereggen - Karersee - Vigo di Fassa - Canazei - Campitello di Fassa
Entfernung: 46,17 km
Gesamtanstieg: 1146 Meter
Gesamtabstieg: 1088 Meter
Bewegungszeit: 3:49 h
Startzeit: 9:16h
Aufnahmezeit: 6:35h
Temperatur: 17 - 28°C

Strecke auf Gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (22. September 2015)

*Tag 6 - So., 12.07.15

8:00 Uhr: Campitello di Fassa, 1410 hm
*
Heute steht meine Version der Sella Ronda auf dem Programm. Ganz werde ich sie wohl nicht schaffen, aber irgendwo bekomme ich sicher ein Zimmer.


----------



## Trekiger (22. September 2015)

*12.15 Uhr: Passo Campolongo, 1875 hm*
Schon einiges geschafft heute. Erst mit der Seilbahn rauf zum Col Rodella und dann hinunter zum Sellajoch. Da beginnt der leckere Trail, der mir richtig Spaß macht. Er endet an der ersten Asphaltauffahrt.
Immer gut zu fahren, immer begleitet von vielen Autos, Motorräder und Rennradfahrern arbeite ich mich hoch. Es ist heute eben Sonntag und im Tal extrem heiß, da wollen alle in die kühleren Berge.
Das Grödnerjoch ist schnell erreicht, da meine Beine heute besser funktionieren.





Langkofel am Morgen … traumhaft





Kurze Abfahrt zum Rifugio Passo Sella …





… hinter der ich schiebend die Kuhherde durchquere …





… und dann den Trail beginne





Diesen Wiesentrail sind wirklich welche rauf gefahren … sind locker über 20% … ich habe applaudiert





Reger Verkehr auf der Auffahrt





Eine Gruppe hat sich hier oben zum Gebet eingefunden … hat sich nach katholischen Singsang in italienischen angehört …





… oder haben sie den Naturgeist des Bergstocks angebetet





Noch ein paar Meter bis zum Grödnerjoch … eine Rasur wäre auch wieder nötig





Blick zurück vom Grödnerjoch auf meine Auffahrt

Jetzt kommt der zweite Trail des Tages. Der obere Teil ist schön, dann werde ich aber durch ein Bike-Verbotsschild ausgebremst. Ich gehorche, denn nebenan ist extra eine Bikepiste angelegt worden. Bikeparkähnlich fahre ich nach unten und sause durch die Anlegerkurven. Aber ein natürlicher Trail wäre mir schon lieber.
Fast unten endet die Bikepiste. Da mir noch immer der Zugang zu dem vorgesehen Weg verwehrt wird, fahre ich die letzten Meter auf der Straße herunter.

Ich bin in Corvara und es ist noch zu früh für ein Mittagessen. Also vernichte ich auch den zweiten Pass des Tages. Wieder auf Teer sprinte ich den Anstieg hoch. An Passo Campolongo gibt es stinkende Spagetti aglio, oilo e peperoncino. Wenn die mir nicht weiterhelfen!





Der Trail …





… ist flowig …





… endet aber am „Du-Nicht“-Schild …





… dann nehme ich eben die Bikepiste





Ich verlasse Corvara …





… und esse am Passo Campolongo


----------



## Trekiger (22. September 2015)

*13:15 Uhr: Arabba, 1798 hm*
Der Trail herunter nach Arabba war steil, aber langsam bekomme ich wieder Übung. Ein kurzes Steilstück habe ich geschoben, aber mehr weil vor mir ein paar andere MTBler mit Protektoren geschoben haben. In Arabba fahre ich gleich durch zur Seilbahnstation, denn statt des dritten Straßenpasses nehme ich lieber die zweite Seilbahn.





Kurzes steiles Schiebestück auf der Abfahrt nach Arabba


----------



## Trekiger (22. September 2015)

*14:40 Uhr: Passo Pordoi, 2249 hm*
Vom Porta Vescovo fahre ich auf der Schotterpiste hinunter zur Passstraße. Den Trail lasse ich aus, da dort eine größere italienische Downhilltruppe vor mir hinein ist und schon nach ein paar Meter angehalten hat. Da nehme ich lieber einige Höhenmeter mehr bergauf mit, aber dafür schiebe ich nicht.
Die Strecke zum Pass sind schnell erledigt ... heute leisten meine Waden.

Natürlich hätte ich auch den Bindelweg nehmen können. Aber dafür war es noch zu früh, zu viele Wanderer. Wäre ich später dran gewesen, dann hätte ich ihn nochmal probiert und auf der Bindelweg-Hütte übernachtet. Wobei er mir beim ersten Mal gar nicht so gut gefallen hat wie er gehyped wird.





Am Porto Vescovo





Ich fahre die Schotterpiste hinunter …





… mit einem kurzem Trail-Intermezzo





Noch ein Stück auf Schotter herunter …





… dann auf Asphalt hoch zum Passo Pordoi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (22. September 2015)

*17:00 Uhr: Friedrich-August-Hütte, 2290 hm*
So unterschiedlich können die Tage sein. Gestern mies drauf, heute wieder ein Viech. Sind wohl knappe 2000 hm up und 2900 hm down zusammen gekommen und das bei einigen Trails abwärts.

Vom Passo Pordoi nehme ich die Straße bergab und lasse den Trail aus. Denn ich habe mich entschlossen heute noch übers Sellajoch zu fahren und dann am Startpunkt meiner heutigen Tour zu übernachten. Da gibt es auch ein paar Hütten.

Bald bin ich an der Abzweigung zum Sellajoch … die Quälerei beginnt. Jetzt merke ich langsam die drei vorherigen Auffahrten. Doch mithilfe eines Powerbar-Gels bezwinge ich das Joch. Eine kurze Abfahrt noch, dann biege ich auf die Schotterpiste ab, die ich bis zum Rifugio Salei fahren kann. Wäre fast eine Übernachtung wert. Egal, ich will noch ein paar Meter weiter. Die folgende Rampe schiebe ich keuchend hoch und werde natürlich von einem E-Biker überholt, der das hochfährt … langsam nerven sie mich.

An der Friedrich-August-Hütte kriege ich ein Zimmer und was sehe ich, die haben Maxlrainer Bier. Auch ein Gutes aus meiner Heimat. Freudig bestelle ich mir gleich ein alkoholfreies Weißbier. Und was kriege ich? Ein alkoholfreies Weizen von Kulmbach. Bin fast froh, dass es nur ein 0,3 l ist. Aber um unehrlich zu sein … hat ganz gut geschmeckt.





Meine ersten Kurven bergab …





… und dann wieder viel später fast schon oben …





… zeigt sich der Passo Sella





Blick vom Sellajoch zurück





Die Rampe muß ich schieben





Die Ansage für morgen … ich kaufe eine "C"





Heute bleibe ich erst mal hier





Bei einem Maxlrainer …





... finde ich schnell Freunde


----------



## Trekiger (22. September 2015)

*Fazit*
Endlich die Aaahs und Oooohs, die ich gestern noch vermisst habe. Ein geiler Tag. Eine Mischung aus vier Rennradalpenpässen mit Trailabfahrten und zwei Seilbahn-Aufstiegshilfen. Das vor dem genialen Dolomiten-Panorama. Herz was willst du mehr.

Sehr schöne Hütte, macht mir aber schon einen fast zu gestriegelten Eindruck. Mag eher die einfachen urigen Hütten. Trotzdem kein Fehlgriff.

Route: Campitello di Fassa - Seilbahn Col Rodella - Wolkenstein - Grödnerjoch - Corvara - Passo Campolongo - Arabba - Seilbahn Porto Vescovo - Passo Pordoi - Sellajoch - Friedrich-August-Hütte
Entfernung: 56,07 km
Gesamtanstieg: 1778 Meter (3422 Meter - 1644 Meter Seilbahn)
Gesamtabstieg: 2545 Meter
Bewegungszeit: 5:34 h
Startzeit: 8:56 h
Aufnahmezeit: 8:09 h
Temperatur: 15 - 27°C

Strecke auf Gpsies


----------



## wanderer1219 (22. September 2015)

Wunderschön, es geht weiter. Ich dachte das Tourziel war Deutschnofen. Das hatte mich stark irritiert.


----------



## Monsterwade (23. September 2015)

Schöner Bericht. Danke


----------



## klemme (23. September 2015)

Super. Erinnert mich an letztes Jahr. Und du hast wirklich gutes Wetter. Die Dolos sind einfach .


----------



## Trekiger (23. September 2015)

*Tag 7 - Mo., 13.07.15

8:00 Uhr: Friedrich-August-Hütte, 2290 hm *
Heute will ich über den Friedrich-August-Weg zur Tierser Alp und dann zum Schlernhaus. Wird wohl eher ein Wandertag, da die Wege durch das Naturschutzgebiete führen und dort Biken verboten ist. Ich schau mir aber auch gerne die Natur an … beim Wandern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (23. September 2015)

*11:20 Uhr: Tierser Alp, 2440 hm*
Was soll denn das? Ich verlasse die Friedrich-August-Hütte und nehme mein Bike an die Hand. Es geht gemütlich los. Alles schön schiebbar, man könnte auch einiges fahren, aber dafür sind mir zu viele Wanderer unterwegs. Doch je weiter ich gehe, desto anstrengender wird es. Mal über Felsen hinüber balancieren, mal das Bike Treppen hinauf wuchten. Eine Schlüsselstelle verlangt mir alles ab. Bike linker Hand über dem Abgrund, rechte Hand am Fels halt suchen und irgendwie mit den Füßen Tritt für Tritt an der Felswand entlang vorwärts kriechen. Das hätte ich so nicht erwartet.





Schöner einfacher Wanderweg …





… so ist meine Vorstellung …





… vom Friedrich-August-Weg …





… doch der Weg wird schmaler …





… und steiler





Vor der Plattkofelhütte muss ich nochmal …





… alles Können aufbieten

An der Plattkofelhütte entscheide ich mich den Friedrich-August-Weg zu verlassen und über das Berggasthaus Zallinger mein Glück zu versuchen. Erst eine steile Schotterabfahrt und dann der Wiederaufstieg machen mich aber auch nicht wirklich glücklich, da ich zwar einiges fahren kann, aber auch einige Schiebestücke drin sind.

Auf 2240 hm treffe ich meinen ursprünglichen Track wieder. Kann doch nicht mehr weit sein. Doch es folgen nochmal 200 zu schiebende Höhenmeter, dann bin ich an der Tierser Alp und brauche was zu futtern.





An der Plattkofelhütte packt mich der Rappel …





… da auch der Weiterweg nicht gut ausschaut …





… und ich fahre hinab, und mühe mich über Trails bergauf …





… auch oft schiebend





Schön ist es schon hier … aber auch verdammt steil





Blick zurück auf meinem Aufstieg


----------



## Trekiger (23. September 2015)

*20:00 Uhr: Campitello di Fassa, 1410 hm
*
Den Schlern habe ich heute sein lassen. War nach dem Vormittag nicht mehr motiviert noch 200 hm mit dem Bike zu klettern, nur um oben auch nicht fahren zu dürfen.
Also bin ich einfach durch das Val Duron wieder herunter ins Fassatal gebrezelt. Letztendlich habe ich mir dann wieder ein Zimmer im Hotel Ladina genommen. Denn auf meinem weiter geplanten Weg habe ich keine reizvollen Alternativen auf der Karte gesehen, die ich in 2 Stunden erreichen könnte. Diesmal bekomme ich sogar ein Zimmer mit Dachterrasse … passt.





Das wäre der Weg zum Schlern, inklusive später 200 hm klettern, gewesen …





… da nehme ich heute lieber den Chicken-Way übers Val Duron





Da passe ich heute dazu … ich Esel


----------



## Trekiger (23. September 2015)

*Fazit*
Wusste ja, dass es eine Wanderung wird, aber so schlimm hätte ich es mir nicht vorgestellt. Da waren schon grenzwertige Stellen dabei. Deshalb habe ich lieber den Notausgang genommen. Nochmal klettern wollte ich nicht. Manchmal muss man eben Fehler eingestehen.
Jeder der das machen will, muss sich klar sein, dass der Friedrich-August-Weg mit dem Rad nichts für Weicheier ist. Mir Flachlandtiroler war das zu viel.

Wieder im Hotel Ladiner. Würde nicht wiederkommen, wenn es mir beim ersten mal nicht gefallen hätte. Diesmal sogar mit Dachterrasse. Daumen hoch.

Route:  Friedrich-August-Hütte - Plattkofelhütte - Tierser Alp - Val Duron - Campitello di Fassa
Entfernung: 38,32 km
Gesamtanstieg: 869 Meter
Gesamtabstieg: 1743 Meter
Bewegungszeit: 4:30 h
Startzeit: 8:58 h
Aufnahmezeit: 6:14 h
Temperatur: 11 - 28°C

Strecke auf Gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (23. September 2015)

*Tag 8 - Di., 14.07.15

8:00 Uhr: Campitello di Fassa, 1410  hm
*
Den heutigen Vormittag werde ich unspektakuläre auf der Straße zum Passo San Pellegrino verbringen. Anschließend geht es mit der Seilbahn zum Col Margherita und dann hinunter zum Passo Valles gefolgt vom unvermeidlichen Val Venegia.


----------



## Trekiger (23. September 2015)

*11:50 Uhr: Talstation der Seilbahn Col Margherita, 1874 hm*
Abschnitt 1 geschafft. Stehe in der Gondel zum Col Margherita, die in 10 Minuten fährt. Werden bisher so 900 hm gewesen sein. Zuerst bis Moena bergab, dann auf Nebenstraßen mit teilweise über 15% Steigung. Da habe ich gemerkt, dass das Training der letzten Tage schon Wirkung zeigt. Vor einer Woche hätte ich da mehr Probleme gehabt.
Weiter oben endet die Nebenstraße dann irgendwann in der Passstraße, der ich weiter bis zur Seilbahn folgte.





Los geht's bergab immer am Bach entlang …





… bis ich durch das Gesperrt-Schild gebremst werde … keine Umleitung angegeben … dann fahre ich die restlichen Kilometer bis Moena eben auf der Hauptstraße





In Moena ist die Strecke ausgeschildert …





… und führt mich auf Nebenstraßen bergauf





Ihr wollt Aktionfoto! Keiner hat gesagt, daß ich da intelligent schauen muß





Die obere Flagge ist die italienische … die untere habe ich schon öfters gesehen, kannte ich aber bisher nicht … das ist die ladinische Flagge … wieder was gelernt
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ladiner

Zum Passo San Pelegrino könnte man auch über das Rifugio Passo Delle Selle fahren. Ist das sinnvoll oder nur eine Plagerei?


----------



## Trekiger (23. September 2015)

*13:30 Uhr: Magla Venogiota, 1780 hm*
30 Minuten Abfahrt, teilweise tiefer Schotter, vom Col Margherita bis zur Einfahrt ins Val Venegia. Danach 30 Minuten Auffahrt zur Magla Venogiota, jetzt brauche ich Futter, obwohl die Hütte voll ist bleibt ich hier. Schnell bekomme ich meine Spagetti Ragu vorgeschmissen, da die Kellnerin in Stress ist. Sehr kleine Portion und auch geschmacklich nicht der Hit … bisher das schlechteste Essen der Tour.





Hintern dem Passo San Pellegrino befördert mich die Seilbahn 640 Meter für 8€ nach oben … Bike inklusive … ein Schnäppchen





Vom Col Margherita fahre ich  …





… auf Schotter …





… zum Passo Valles …





… und dann hinein in Val Venegia …





… bis zur geschäftigen Magla Venegiota


----------



## Trekiger (23. September 2015)

*15:00 Uhr: Baita Segantini, 2200 hm*
Ein schönes Gefühl, wenn man weiß, daß man die Arbeit für den heutigen Tag schon getan hat. Da schmeckt der Cappo noch besser … und das Moretti erst recht. Die Stunde Arbeit bei der Auffahrt tut man doch gerne dafür.
Planieren die Italiener die Piste? Meine mich erinnern zu können, daß der Weg früher grobschottiger war. Wahrscheinlich nur mal wieder so eine subjektive Objektivität … frag dazu mal bei Erich Ribbeck nach.
Jetzt geht es nur noch bergab, da kann ich mir heute mal Zeit lassen. Und so verbringe ich eine geschlagene Stunde auf der Terrasse der Baita.





Da vorne liegt irgendwo die Baita





So fahre ich typischerweise bergauf … Helm vor dem Lenker, Brille auf dem Kopf, Handschuhe in der Rucksack-Seitentasche





Aufe mua i aufn Berg





Viele viele Kehren führen aus dem traumhaften Tal herauf





Ein Moretti in ehren, kann keiner verwehren, …





… dann brauche ich etwas Ruhe


----------



## Trekiger (23. September 2015)

*20:00 Uhr: San Martino di Castrozza, 1460 hm*
Irgendwann fahre ich doch weiter und komme am Rifugio Capanna Cervino vorbei und frage nach einem Zimmer, da ich schon Gutes über das Rifugio gehört habe. Aber heute sind sie voll, weshalb ich weiter nach San Martino di Castrozza fahre. Die Trails lasse ich bis auf einen kleinen Abschnitt links liegen … habe gerade keine Lust darauf. Der Einfachheit halber checke ich wieder im Hotel Montanara ein … hier war ich schon mal … bin eben ein Gewohnheitstier.





Das Wetter zickt etwas rum





Meist nehme ich die Asphaltstraße herunter …





… nur ein paar Trails gönne ich mir





Das Hotel Montanara und dahinter das wolkenverhangene Pal de San Martino … morgen hoffentlich wolkenfrei


----------



## Trekiger (23. September 2015)

*Fazit*
Auffahrt zum Passo San Pelegrino okay. Abfahrt vom Col Margherita zum Passo Valles gut machbar. Val Venegia immer top.

Das Hotel Montanara hatte ich besser in Erinnerung. Werde nächstes mal was anderes probieren.

Route: Campitello di Fassa - Moena - San Pellegrino - Seilbahn Col Margherita - Passo Valles - Val Venegia - Baita Segantini - San Martino di Castrozza
Entfernung: 56,73 km
Gesamtanstieg: 1334 Meter (1948 Meter - 614 Meter Seilbahn)
Gesamtabstieg: 1898 Meter
Bewegungszeit: 4:33 h
Startzeit: 9:12h
Aufnahmezeit: 7:12 h
Temperatur: 16 - 27°C

Strecke auf Gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (23. September 2015)

@wanderer1219 Ja geht noch etwas weiter 
@Monsterwade Gern geschehen
@klemme Dolos sind schon genial und bei den diesjährigen Jahrhundertsommer erst recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (24. September 2015)

Sehr schöner Bericht von deiner Tour, danke!


----------



## Trekiger (24. September 2015)

@Thomas Bitte. Danke mal an euch Admins fürs Forum sauberhalten.


----------



## Trekiger (24. September 2015)

*Tag 9 - Mi., 15.07.15

8:00 Uhr: San Martino di Castrozza, 1460 hm*
Oben am Pal de San Martino hängen zwar noch ein paar Wolkenfetzen, aber nach dem Frühstück lasse ich mich da hochfahren und fahre dann den Trail hinunter nach Taibon Agordino. Die Tour steht auf meiner Todo-Liste … heute will ich den Punkt abhaken.
Wie es dann weitergeht entscheide ich kurzfristig.


----------



## Trekiger (24. September 2015)

*14:00 Uhr: Alleghe, 987 hm*
Was soll ich sagen? Ein geniales MTB-Erlebnis!

In der Früh benutze ich die Seilbahn Colverde-Rosetta, die mich schnell auf das Hochplateau über San Martino bringt. Oben bin ich geplättet … real ist es immer schöner als auf Bilder. Diese abartige Mondlandschaft raubt mir den Atem … und so ein paar Hirnis haben hier auch noch Wege angelegt … die müssen genutzt werden. Von der Seilbahn-Station bis zum Rifugio Rosetta schiebe ich erst mal, denn es ist ja offiziell Bikeverbot. Außerdem muß ich mich an den etwas älteren Touristen vorbeischlängeln, die wahrscheinlich nur ins Rifugio Rosetta gehen und eine Kaffee trinken.

Hinter dem Rifugio haben wir Biker die Piste für uns alleine, da die wirklichen Wanderer andere Ziele ansteuern. Wir, das sind neben mir noch ein weiterer Biker und zwei Bikerinnen, die dasselbe vor haben. Wir fahren über die Hochebene und kriegen das Grinsen nicht aus dem Gesicht … und die Kamera kaum in den Rucksack.

So einfach zu fahren wie beschrieben ist es dann aber doch nicht. Teils tiefer grober Schotter fordert alle Aufmerksamkeit. Auch ein paar Anstiege komme dazu, die wir auch manchmal Schieben. Doch die epische Landschaft um uns herum entschädigt für die Anstrengungen. Wir verlassen das Plateau über einen in die Wand geschlagenen Pfad, dann wird der Weg erdiger und leichter zu fahren. Da trotzdem volle Konzentration gefordert ist, zeigt sich als eine der Bikerinnen sich unfreiwillig hinlegt. Passiert ist Gottseidank nicht.

Über viele 100 Höhenmeter bleibt der Weg erdig gewürzt mit kleinen Felsstücken, dann wird er mehr zum harten Waldweg und unsere Geschwindigkeit steigt. Meine drei Weggefährten nehmen noch ein paar kleine Trails mit, ich bleibe lieber auf dem Hauptweg, denn ich will jetzt schnell ins Tal. Irgendwann verlieren wir uns … mille gracie, schön das ich das Experiment nicht alleine durchziehen musste.






Der Weg hinauf war mir dann doch zu anstrengend …





… da lass ich mich lieber die 1000 hm hinauf liften





Wow





Schöner Weg zum Rifugio Rosetta … muß man ja radeln





Mein Bike ist bereit





Traumhaft





Trekiger in Aktion





Blumen auf dem Weg … man sieht auch gut die Beschaffenheit des Weges





Der Hero …





… wird übermütig … zu diesen Poserbildern wurde ich quasi gezwungen …





… von meine Mitstreitern





Schaut irgendwie nach geflossenener Lava aus





Ich folge dem weißen Band des Weges …





… meist bergab …





.. manchmal auch bergauf





Das Plateau verlasse ich …





… über den in den Fels geschlagen Weg …





… Fahrfehler verboten





Ich bin jetzt auf 2000 hm …





… das Gröbste ist geschafft





Der jetzt erdige Weg wurde neu geshaped …





… und geht endlos so weiter





Äonen später bin ich zurück in der Zivilisation

Als ich auf die Asphaltstraße treffe, verbleibe ich darauf, der Trail auf der anderen Seite des Baches spare ich mir.
In Taibon Agordino biege ich auf die Hauptstraße ein und fahre geschwind nach Cencenighe. Den Tunnel kann man auf einer gesperrten Nebenstraßen schön umfahren.
Jetzt könnte ich weiter über Falcade zurück nach San Martino fahren oder ich mache noch einen Schlenker nach Norden und verzögere meine Ankunft am Gardasee. Natürlich mache ich das … habe ja noch nicht genug. Also kurble ich noch hoch nach Alleghe und esse dort zu Mittag.





Da komme ich her und habe es heil überstanden


----------



## Trekiger (24. September 2015)

*17:00 Uhr: San Fosca, 1410 hm*
Nach dem Mittagessen wollte ich noch ein paar Höhenmeter fahren. Also bin ich Richtung Caprile und dann den Anstieg nach Selva di Cadore hoch. Hotels gibt es hier keine. Bis zum nächsten Hotel, das das Nigritella in San Fosca war, musst ich noch einen kleinen Umweg einbauen. Schaut zwar nach heruntergekommenen 70er-Jahre-Bau aus, aber weiter wollte ich heute nicht mehr. Der Anschein hat sich dann auch bestätigt. Der Lüfter im Bad rattert wie ein Panzer, aber Hauptsache ein Bett. Denn es waren zwar nur etwas über 1000 Höhenmeter bergauf, aber der 2000 bergab haben schon Kraft gekostet. Das merke ich in den Knien und den Oberschenkeln.


----------



## Trekiger (24. September 2015)

*19:00 Uhr: San Fosca, 1410 hm*
Sitze gerade fest. Will zur Pizzaria, aber es blitzt und donnert und schüttet aus Eimern. Aufhören … ich habe Hunger.


----------



## Trekiger (24. September 2015)

*Fazit*
Top. Das Plateau ist gigantisch. Nicht immer fahrbar, bergauf auf tiefen Schotter habe ich teilweise geschoben. Aber trotzdem ist es ein großartiges Erlebnis. Die restliche Abfahrt wird dann etwas zu lang. Insgesamt 2000 hm Abfahrt mit ein paar Gegenanstiegen verteilt auf 26 km … Wahnsinn.
Meine Weiterfahrt auf Asphalt war dann ein notwendiges Übel.

Das Hotel Nigritella ist eher nicht zu empfehlen, aber viele Alternativen hat man hier nicht. Erinnert mich irgendwie an alte James-Bond Filme aus dem 80er. Den Charme hat das Hotel.

Route: San Martino di Castrozza - Pal de San Martino - Taibon Agordino - Cencenighe - Alleghe - San Fosca
Entfernung: 56,53 km
Gesamtanstieg: 1109 Meter (2209 Meter - 1100 Meter Seilbahn)
Gesamtabstieg: 2250 Meter
Bewegungszeit: 4:47 h
Startzeit: 9:10 h
Aufnahmezeit: 7:31 h
Temperatur: 17 - 38°C

Strecke auf Gpsies


----------



## w69 (24. September 2015)

Herrlich, Dein Bericht. So schonungslos offen gegen Dich selbst.


----------



## Trekiger (24. September 2015)

*Tag 10 - Do., 16.07.15

8:00 Uhr: San Fosca, 1410 hm*
Irgendwie bin ich gerade unmotiviert. Fahre ich den Schenker wirklich noch. Die Wolkendecke ist auch nicht förderlich. Ich check mal den Wetterbericht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (24. September 2015)

*13:00 Uhr: Alleghe, 987 hm*
Sitze wieder in Alleghe in der gleichen Pizzeria wie vor nicht mal 24 Stunden und frage mich ob das sinnvoll war. Wahrscheinlich nicht, aber c'est la vie. Manchmal macht eben auch dumme Sachen.

Von San Fosca aus fahre ich über Rova und einer dreckigen Feldstraße zur Passstraße. Wollte schauen, ob am Rifugio Averau Wolken hängen. Aber ich sehe nur Wald.
Egal, ich fahre weiter. Heute läuft der Schweiß, bin nicht gut drauf, muß mich richtig quälen. Irgendwann bin ich doch an Rifugio Fedare auf 2000 hm und lasse mich die restlichen 400 hm liften.





Oberhalb von Selva di Cadore quere ich den Hang





Die x-te Kehre … der Averau und der Nuvolau hängen voller Wolken





Ich lasse mich entspannt hoch bringen …





… und sehe verdammt viele Ameisen unterwegs

Oben frage ich im Rifugio Averau nach einer Schlafmöglichkeit, denn mehr war geplant. Nur kurz rauf und hier übernachten … Ruhetag quasi. In einem Mehrbettzimmer wäre noch ein Bett frei. Das lehne ich aber ab. Brauche meine Ruhe beim Schlafen. Dann fahre ich eben weiter.

Natürlich nehme ich den 441er bergab. Macht wieder Spaß. Muss mich aber sputen, denn westlich von mir steht schon ein Unwetter. Ein paar Fotos mache ich trotzdem. Dann nehme ich aber den Schnellausstieg zum Rifugio Fedare … die Strada de la Vena bei Dreck kenne ich schon von 2012.
Im Höchsttempo düse ich über Selva di Cadore nach Caprile … auf den letzten Meter spüre ich schon ein paar Tropfen. Noch geschwind nach Alleghe, wo auch schon wieder die Sonne scheint.





Auch der Weg zum Nuvolau ist voller Wanderer … hätte mich denen angeschlossen, wenn ich ein Zimmer bekommen hätte





Der Einstieg zum 441er ist nun gut gekennzeichnet





Schaut gut aus …





… und ist es auch





An dem erdigen Trail merkte man schon, daß es weiter unten auch nicht trocken sein würde ...





… deshalb fiel es mir auch nicht schwer den Transalp zu verlassen …





… und nach ein Blick zurück …





… wieder zum Rifugio Fedare zu fahren


----------



## Trekiger (24. September 2015)

*16:00 Uhr: Falcade, 1143 hm*
Wollte eigentlich heute noch hoch zum Passo Valles und dort im Rifugio übernachten. Aber da hat jemand einfach die Seilbahn abgebaut, die zum Rifugio Le Buse geht. Rauf fahren will ich nicht mehr. Dazu ist meine Performance heute zu schlecht.
Also nehme ich mir im Hotel Stella Alpina ein Zimmer. Vor der Duschen genieße ich noch einen Cappo bei meiner Lieblings-Snack-Bar in Falcade direkt gegenüber des Hotels.
Kaum habe ich meinen Cappo ausgetrunken, fängt auch schon zu Schütten an. Hätte aber an meinem Zustand nichts geändert, denn ich habe heute geschwitzt wie eine Sau.

Nach dem Mittagessen fahre ich von Alleghe aus gegen kräftigen Wind nach Cencenighe herunter. Dort biege ich gen Falcade und bald auf den Waldweg ein. Ist ganz schön ausgewaschen und teilweise dreckig. Es hat hier gestern wohl auch stark geregnet.
Irgendwann in der Pampa haben die Italiener dann ein Durchfahrt-Gesperrt-Schild aufgestellt. Ich fahre doch jetzt nicht nochmal die 3 Kilometer zurück. Also ignoriere ich das Schild … kann ja kein Italienisch … und fahre weiter. Ein umgestürzter Baum und ein paar Felsbrocken, mehr ist es nicht. Weitere oben nochmal das selbe. Nicht am Beginn des Wegs steht das Schild, sondern erst Kilometer nach der letzten Möglichkeit auf die Hauptstraße auszuweichen. Ich traue der gesperrten Brücke trotzdem und überlebe.
Die folgende Brücke kann ich aber wirklich nicht benutzen, denn sie ist abgerissen worden. Also ab auf die Hauptstraße.
Ich durchquere Falcade und fahre hoch zum Lift. Doch der ist nicht mehr da … der wird gerade durch einen neuen ersetzt. Pech gehabt. Dann gibt's die Asphaltauffahrt eben morgen.





Mein Bike wird dreckig!





Schöner Brocken, der da herunter gekommen ist … der Weg dahin war nicht gesperrt …





… die Sperrung kam erst später







Hier entsteht ein neuer Lift … und deshalb muß ich selber rauf treten … morgen


----------



## Trekiger (24. September 2015)

*Fazit*
Eigentlich ein unnötiger Kringel. Der Trail war schön, der Rest Arbeit.

Das Hotel Stella Alpina ist dürftig, hat laute Zimmer, mäßiges Frühstück. Lieber nicht.

Route: San Fosca - Rifugio Fedare - Rifugio Averau - Rifugio Fedare - Alleghe - Cencenighe - Falcade
Entfernung: 51,76 km
Gesamtanstieg: 1652 Meter
Gesamtabstieg: 1915 Meter
Bewegungszeit: 4:05 h
Startzeit: 9:27 h
Aufnahmezeit: 6:44 h
Temperatur: 17 - 30°C

Strecke auf Gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (25. September 2015)

*Tag 11 - Fr., 17.07.15

8:00 Uhr: Falcade, 1143 hm*
Nach dem Frühstück erwartet mich die Auffahrt zum Passo Valles, die ich mir ersparen wollte, da sie öde und langweilig ist. Anschließend nochmal durchs Val Venegia … ist irgendwie nicht anders zu machen.


----------



## Trekiger (25. September 2015)

*11:15 Uhr: Passo Valles, 2232 hm*
Den 900 hm Anstieg von Falcade aus habe ich schon erledigt. War wie erwartet eine zähe Angelegenheit. Leider gab es trotz Wald wenig Schatten und es war schon sehr warm am Morgen. Doch mit ein paar Trinkpausen ging es schon.
Jetzt gibt es einen kühlen Spezi während ich den jungen Mädels und Burschen zuschaue, wie sie auf ihren Skirollern den Berg hochstürmen. Respekt.





Falcade von oben





Endlich am Passo Valles …  ich gönne mir ein kühles Getränk auf der Terrasse


----------



## Trekiger (25. September 2015)

*13:30 Uhr: Baita Segantini, 2200 hm*
Auf der Abfahrt lasse ich es krachen … mein Gamin zeigt 70 km/h an … kenne ja jetzt den Weg.
Im Val Venegia ist wieder viel los und an der Magla Venegiota erst recht. Hatte aber sowieso nicht vor dort Mittag zu machen. Also direkt weiter. Da ich richtig früh dran bin, lege ich mich bei der Bachquerung noch für eine halbe Stunde auf die Steine. Die Sonne scheint, ein leichter Windhauch umspielt meine Nase, das Wasser plätschert und das vor der bombastischen Kulisse. Ich muß an die Aussage von Jürgen Klinsmann denken … man muß die positiven Momente aufsaugen … und was habe ich gesaugt.
Nach einer halben Stunde muss ich leider weiter und merkte dann die Anstrengung des Vormittags … der Weg ist heute steiler als vor 3 Tagen. Als die Baita Segantini dann doch auftaucht, erschrecke ich fast. Die Terrasse ist voll mit Wanderern. Deshalb gibt es nur einen schnellen Cappo und eine Apfelschorle. Anschließend lege ich mich zur zweiten Siesta des Tages auf den Hügel und genieße die Sonne.





Val Venegia





An dem Bach …





… mache ich es mir für eine halbe Stunde gemütlich …





… bei dem Ausblick eine Wohltat für Körper und Geist





Als ich die Schranke erreiche bin ich froh, denn ich weiß, daß …





… das gleich die Baita Segantini um die Ecke liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (25. September 2015)

*15:00 Uhr: San Martino di Castrozza, 1460 hm*
Die Abfahrt war unspektakulär. Ein paar Trail habe ich mitgenommen, ein paar nicht.
In San Martino habe ich im Hotel Jorlanda eingecheckt … einen Euro teurer als das Montanara aber sicher neuer.





Ein netter Trail





Nach der Wäsche wird heute alles in der Dusche aufgehängt … inklusive Trinkrucksack


----------



## Trekiger (25. September 2015)

*17:00 Uhr: San Martino di Castrozza, 1460 hm*
Ein spätes Mittagessen gibt es dann auch noch in der La Stube mit einem kleinen bayrischen Maibaum …
einen Cappo mit Apfelstrudel und als Nachspeise ein Weihenstephaner.





Da oben war ich vorgestern … heute schaut es nicht so gut aus.
Was ist denn das für ein komischer Schornstein?





Die Bierstube … fast wia dahoam


----------



## Trekiger (25. September 2015)

*Fazit*
Auffahrt zum Passo Valles ist nicht schön, mußte ich aber leider machen. Val Venegia großartig, die beide Sonnenpausen haben der Seele gut getan.

Das Hotel Jorlanda ist gut. Dusche zwar nicht der Hit, Frühstück gut

Route: Falcade - Passo Valles - Val Venegia - Baita Segantini - San Martino di Castrozza
Entfernung: 32,43 km
Gesamtanstieg: 1411 Meter
Gesamtabstieg: 1049 Meter
Bewegungszeit: 3:25 h
Startzeit: 9:15 h
Aufnahmezeit: 5:42 h
Temperatur: 19 - 29°C

Strecke auf Gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (25. September 2015)

*Tag 12 - Sa., 18.07.15


8:00 Uhr: San Martino di Castrozza, 1460 hm*
Heute geht es einen großen Schritt Richtung Gardasee. Zuerst bisschen Schieben zum Lago de Calaita, dann über den Passo Brocon ins Val Sugana. Pack mas o.


----------



## Trekiger (25. September 2015)

*13:30 Uhr: Passo Brocon, 1616 hm*
Auffahrt für heute erledigt. Sitze im Albergo am Passo Brocon und belohne mich für den langen Vormittag. Und nebenbei stinke ich noch mein Nachbartisch zu … 12 Tage biken hinterlässt seine Spuren.

Von San Martino fahre ich auf Waldwegen mit welligen Profil bis ans Ende der Piste. Ist mir länger als sonst vorgekommen. Nun folgt eine 100 hm Schiebepassage bis zur Forcella Calaita. Auf der folgenden Abfahrt zum Lago wird man nochmal gut durchgerüttelt. Aber der Blick zurück ist es 100%ig Wert.
Normalerweise haben wir hier immer einen Cappo getrunken, aber ich will heute schnell den Aufstieg des Tages hinter mich bringen. Also fahre ich hurtig die Asphaltstraße bis Canal San Bovio herunter, quere die Brücke und starte den Anstieg. Wie hoch ist der Pass? Will ich gerade gar nicht wissen. Egal, muß ihn einfach erledigen. Unten habe ich noch frisches Aqua Minerale und Kinderriegel gekauft, die ich während des Anstiegs vernasche. Okay, die Kinderriegel muß ich schon fast trinken so weich sind sie, aber der Zucker hilft mir weiter. Und irgendwann ist der Berg doch bezwungen.





Ist wohl an die Wanderer-Shuttle-Kleinbusse gerichtet … passt auf die Biker auf





Beginn der Schiebepassage





Fast oben





Der Beginn des Waldwegs …





… hinab zum Lago Calaita





Beste Kulisse für etwas Aktion …





… oder was meint ihr





Neben meinem alten Gaul …





… gibt es heute noch ältere Zweiradklassiker





Dann geht es schnurstracks bergab …





… gen Canal San Bovio





Noch etwas Nahrung  …





… für den Aufstieg …





… zum Passo Brocon …





… wo es Spaghetti  gibt


----------



## Trekiger (25. September 2015)

*17:00 Uhr: Borgo Valsugana, 395 hm*
Nach der einstündigen Pause rüste ich mich für die letzte Abfahrt vor dem Gardasee. Bin hier auf 1616 hm und mein Ziel Grigno ist auf unter 300 hm … da werden die Bremsen glühen.
Mein Track beginnt mit einer längeren Schotterpiste von der ich dann auf einen Trail abzweige, der erst einige Zeit eben verläuft. Dann kommt ein kleiner Felstrail an dem ich mich noch aus 2005 erinnern kann. Noch ein bißchen Schottersurfen, dann hat mich der Asphalt zurück.
Nach einigen Kilometern durchfahre ich Castello Tensino. Es hat hier schon über 30°C und ich bin noch auf 900 hm. Das bedeutet nicht gutes für unten.
Nach dem Castello geht es etwas bergauf und dann über eine beeindruckende Asphaltstraße durch eine steile Felswand hinunter nach Grigno.





Die Abfahrt beginnt mit einem Schotterweg …





… und wird dann ein waldiger leichter Trail …





… mit einer kurzen Schlüsselstelle …





… dann geht es auf Schotter weiter

Im Val Sugana suche ich mir den Radweg und folge dem schwitzend. Nach 20 km brauche ich Flüssigkeit. In Borgo Valsugana finde ich ein Café und lasse mich zur Erholung nieder.


----------



## Trekiger (25. September 2015)

*19:00 Uhr: Levico Therme, 460 hm*
Angekommen, bin extrem froh darüber. Es waren nur nochmal 20 km, aber mein Akku war schon leer.
Schnell das erstbeste Hotel genommen. Sehr billig und auch nicht mehr wert. Aber egal, schlafen werde ich können.


----------



## Trekiger (25. September 2015)

*22:00 Uhr: Levico Therme, 460 hm*
Bin um 20:15 in die Pizzeria, draußen war noch nichts los. Als ich gegen 21:45 wieder rauskomme ist die Flaniermeile voll. Jung und alt genießen die nun erträglichen Temperaturen. Wahrscheinlich habe die tagsüber relaxed und sind nun munter und fidel. Ich geselle mich kurz dazu. Doch schon bald fallen mir die Augen zu … denn ich hatte heute keine Siesta.


----------



## Trekiger (25. September 2015)

*Fazit*
Der Lago Calaita war wieder sehr schön. Der Aufstieg zum Passo Brocon sehr heiß und einfach zu fahren. Die folgende Abfahrt ewig lange auf verschiedenen Terrain. Die abschließende Fahrt durchs Val Sugana mega heiß.

Das Hotel Antica Rosa ist sehr dürftig. Der Duschkopf ist auf 170 cm fest montiert, die Duschkabinentür fehlt, billiges weiches Bett, absolut nicht zu empfehlen.

Route: San Martino di Castrozza - Lago Calaita - Canal San Bovio - Passo Brocon - Grigno - Levico Therme
Entfernung: 94,08 km
Gesamtanstieg: 1835 Meter
Gesamtabstieg: 2797 Meter
Bewegungszeit: 6:17 h
Startzeit: 9:24h
Aufnahmezeit: 9:22h
Temperatur: 18 - 37°C

Strecke auf Gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (25. September 2015)

@w69 Bitte, gern geschehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntnmad (25. September 2015)

Schöner Bericht von Dir, vielen Dank.
Die Bilder der letzten Seite sind eine Augenweide.


----------



## Trekiger (26. September 2015)

*Tag 13 - So., 19.07.15


9:00 Uhr: Levico Therme, 460 hm*
Distanz zum Ziel 35 km Luftlinie. Ein paar Kilometer mehr werden es schon werden. Viele Höhenmeter werden es aber nicht, da ich eine einfache Strecke nehme. Könnte zwar noch über den Kaiserjägerweg hoch nach  Folgaria, aber das lass ich bleiben. Will schnell ans Ziel.


----------



## Trekiger (26. September 2015)

*11:30 Uhr: Ristorante La Roccia, 347 hm*
Für einen Cappo habe ich heute Zeit. Da kommt dieses Albergo mit Blick ins Tal gerade recht. Ich kann den Gardasee ja fast schon riechen.

Über Radwege, Nebenstraßen, aber auch Hauptwegen fahre ich hoch zum Übergang, der zwischen mir und dem Etschtal liegt. Auf der Abfahrt sehe ich ein Ristorante mit schönen Blick in Tal … da bleibe ich für einen Cappo.






Mein heutiger "Berg" … ich fahre linkerhand daran vorbei





Der Lago Caldonazzo





Cappo mit Ausblick


----------



## Trekiger (26. September 2015)

*15:00 Uhr: Torbole, 80 hm*
Puh, war nochmal ein hartes Stück Arbeit. Nach der restlichen Abfahrt habe ich mich erst verfahren, musste über Schranken steigen, kurz auf der Hauptstraße fahren und mich durch Unkraut kämpfen, bevor ich am Radweg ankam. Dann durfte ich die Kilometer bis mach Rovereto runter radeln. War hart, sauheiß gewürzt mit schönen Gegenwind. Durch Rovereto war es eine Katastrophe … mal ist der Radweg angegeben, mal fehlt die Beschilderung. Ich habe es trotzdem geschafft und bog später nach Mori ab … und brauchte Wasser. Ich hatte zwar noch was dabei, aber das war so ekelhaft warm in der Plastikflasche am Rad, das konnte ich nicht mehr trinken. Ich durchforstete Mori, aber um die Mittagszeit ist da tote Hose. Also weiter. Bin dann über eine Leitplanke geklettert um wieder auf den Radweg zu kommen und … hosianna … da kam wirklich noch ein Laden der offen hat. Wasser und Cola waren sauteuer, aber egal.
Weit war es ja nicht mehr. Doch noch musste ich den Passo San Giovanni erklimmen … bis auf wahnsinnige 283 hm … dann konnte ich es bergab laufen lassen. Angekommen am Lago der Lagis habe ich mir erst eine Unterkunft gesucht. War nicht ganz einfach, hat aber dann im Hotel Villa Rosa geklappt.
Dann bin ich mit dem Bike nochmal an den Hafen und habe das Angekommen-Sein genossen.





Immer der Nase nach





Spieglein, Spieglein an der Wand … wie weit ist es noch zum Gardasee





Auf den letzten Kilometer …





… glüht der Asphalt beinahe …





… und ich muß noch diese elendige Steigung …





… zum Passo San Giovanni hoch …





… bevor ich am Lago di Garda …





… ankomme


----------



## Trekiger (26. September 2015)

*Fazit*
Anstieg aus dem Val Sugana war gleich erledigt. Aber die Fahrt in der Ebene dank Gegenwind und Hitze härter als erwartet.

Das Hotel Villa Rosa ist gut. Die Klimaanlage ist Gold wert bei den Temperaturen. Gut.

Route: Levico Therme - Mattarello - Rovereto - Mori - Torbole
Entfernung: 57,37 km
Gesamtanstieg: 529 Meter
Gesamtabstieg: 957 Meter
Bewegungszeit: 3:20 h
Startzeit: 10:10 h
Aufnahmezeit: 4:14 h
Temperatur: 24 - 37°C

Strecke auf Gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (26. September 2015)

*Tag 14 - Mo., 20.07.15

20:00 Uhr: Torbole, 80 hm*
Ruhetag. Nichts tun außer schon bei der kleinsten Bewegung schwitzen. Da bin ich über die Klimaanlage in meinem Zimmer froh.
Um 11 Uhr bin ich nach Riva zum Busterminal geradelt um ein Ticket für die Busfahrt morgen nach Rovereto zu kaufen. Dann einen Spritz am Hafen getrunken. Zurück nach Torbole und in der Winds Bar nochmal einen Spritz. Ist auch so wahnsinnig heiß hier. Nachher im Hotelzimmer abgekühlt.
Um 4 Uhr wieder an den Lago und eine Lasagne gegessen und mit einem Alpenüberquerer mit dem Rennrad gequatscht.
Wieder im Zimmer abgekühlt. Um 21 Uhr nochmal zum Pizzaessen ins La Porta.

War eben nur ein Ruhetag.





Prost


----------



## Trekiger (26. September 2015)

@mauntnmad Merci


----------



## exposure (26. September 2015)

Großartiger Bericht mit sehr schönen Bildern, Danke dafür.
Andererseits habe ich gerade so die Schnautze voll, könnte sofort los ...


----------



## Trekiger (27. September 2015)

*Tag 15 - Di., 21.07.15


8:00 Uhr: Torbole, 80 hm*
Irgendwie habe ich heute keine Lust auf Bus- und Bahnfahren. Ich werde die Rückfahrt mal per Pedes angehen. Ein bißchen Hirn ausschalten und treten. Angeblich bekomme ich ab Mittag Rückenwind. Schau mer mal wo es mich da hinträgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (27. September 2015)

*11:30 Uhr: Bici grill Trento, 188 hm*
Nach 40 km kommt die Rast gerade recht für etwas frisches Wasser. Bisher hatte ich nur Gegenwind. Wird Zeit, das der sich dreht.





Bye bye Gardasee





Pista Ciclabile Adige


----------



## Trekiger (27. September 2015)

*13:00 Uhr: Grumo, 224 hm*
Wasser ist alle. Sehe das als Zeichen … denn zum Futtern brauche ich auch was. In Grumo finde ich ein offenes Restaurant … da schlage ich zu.
Der Gegenwind ist schwächer geworden.

Davor bin ich weiter der Via Augusta Claudia gefolgt und fast wie erwartet, habe ich mich in Trento verfranzt. Nach kurzer Suche habe ich wieder zurück gefunden.
Vor Lavis führt der Radweg dann wegen eines Zulauf der Etsch 2 km ins Landesinnere. Den Rückweg an die Etsch bin ich dann über das Zentrum von Lavis gefahren und habe mir so ein paar Meter gespart. Jetzt habe ich bis Bozen noch 40 km … Kinkerlitzchen.





Weiter auf dem Radweg in Richtung Bozen


----------



## Trekiger (27. September 2015)

*17:30 Uhr: Kollmann, 490 hm*
Die 40 km bis Bozen bei strahlenden Sonnenschein sind gar nicht so einfach. An jeder Wasserstelle halte ich an und gieß mir Wasser über den Kopf. Trotzdem ist es extrem.
Nach Bozen führte der Weg in ein enges Tal, wodurch es mehr Schatten gibt. Bis Kollmann ist dann das Wasser aus und ich brauche eine Verschnaufpause. Auf der Terrasse der netten Bierstube nehme nochmal Flüssigkeit zu mir … war wieder nötig.
Ab dem Mittagessen hatte ich wirklich schönen wohlverdienten Rückenwind.





Immer geradeaus durch die Obstplantagen … da vorne ist irgendwo Bozen …





… wo das Thermometer 38°C anzeigt





Nach Bozen verläuft der Radweg auf der alten Bahnlinie … die Tunnel sind angenehm kühl


----------



## Trekiger (27. September 2015)

*20:00 Uhr: Klausen, 530 hm*
Nach der kurzen Pause habe ich die Gewitterwolken über dem Bergen gesehen. Wollte ja sowieso nur noch bis Klausen. Also Gas geben und die paar Kilometer erledigen. Leider schaffe ich es nur noch bis zu einem zwielichtigen Lokal in Klausen bevor es richtig zu Schütten beginnt. Ich überbrücke den Guss mit einem 0,3er Weißbier … und checke dann im Hotel Post ein. Ein Fehler. Teuer für ein mickriges Einzelzimmer.
Dafür beruhigt mich das sehr gute Abendessen im Törgelenkeller wieder … und Schlafen kann ich heute sicher.





Abendessen … Risotto mit Steinpilzen


----------



## Trekiger (27. September 2015)

*Fazit*
War heute auf Krawall gebürstet. Das heißt bei mir auch mal nur sinnlos Kilometer fressen. War sicher kein MTB-Tag. Finde es aber gut es trotzdem gemacht zu haben.

Hotel zur Post. Überteuert. Ein Witz. Unbedingt meiden.

Route: Torbole - Rovereto - Trento - Bozen - Klausen
Entfernung: 136,93 km
Gesamtanstieg: 1025 Meter
Gesamtabstieg: 552 Meter
Bewegungszeit: 6:57 h
Startzeit: 9:03h
Aufnahmezeit: 10:21h
Temperatur: 28 - 39°C

Strecke auf Gpsies


----------



## cschaeff (27. September 2015)

Sehr schöner Bericht, danke dafür!
Die Hochebene ist der Hammer! Bin bisher immer von Westen über den Passo Lusia in Richtung San Martino gefahren. Steht jetzt sehr weit oben auf der to-do Liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (27. September 2015)

*Tag 16 - Mi., 22.07.15*

*8:00 Uhr: Klausen, 530 hm*
Weiter geht's gen Heimat. Nächstes Ziel ist Brixen und dann schau mer mal was die W's sagen ...  Waden, Wille und Wetterbericht.


----------



## Trekiger (27. September 2015)

*11:25 Uhr: Unterstand am E-Werk Ganterer, 781 hm*
Jetzt hat er mich doch noch erwischt … der Regen. Kurz hinter Mittewald kamen aus den dunklen Wolken die ersten Regentropfen. Umdrehen? Bin ja kein Weichei. Als der Regen stärker wird stelle ich mich dann aber doch unter.

Brixen erreiche ich schnell. Dort überlege ich kurz, ob ich noch einen Schlenker über den Plose einbaue. Aber ich entscheide mich dann doch für die Weiterfahrt. Denn oben am Berg hängen die Wolken und die Plose-Runde mache ich lieber wann anders bei herrlichsten Wetter.
Außerden ruft mich die Heimat. Also folge ich dem Wegweiser nach Sterzing.





In Brixen entscheide ich mich für die Radroute nach Sterzing …






… erst über den Schotterweg …





… und später den verwahrlosten Radweg …





… der eigentlich gesperrt ist … aber aus der anderen Richtung stand kein Schild … Italiener!





In Richtung Brixen scheint die Sonne …





… aber ich fahre Richtung Sterzing … und da schaut es nicht so schön aus


----------



## Trekiger (27. September 2015)

*13:00 Uhr: Sterzing, 945 hm*
Zu meinem Regen-Unterstand gesellen sich noch 3 weiter Biker … wie sich herausstellt aus dem Schwabenländle. Wir quatschen und gehen nachdem der Regen nachgelassen hat, die Strecke nach Sterzing gemeinsam an. Dort machen wir zusammen im Restaurant Bar Sports Mittag.


----------



## Trekiger (27. September 2015)

*16:15 Uhr: Alte Post an der Brennerbundesstraße, 939 hm*
Nach dem Essen verabschieden ich mich von den Schwaben, denn ich nehme den schnellen Weg über die Bundestraße nach Gossensass. Sie fahren den Radweg, der mir mal wieder zu lang ist.
Wollte zwar eigentlich über das Pitscherjoch zurück nach Österreich fahren, aber das Wetter ist gerade nicht so prickelnd … also nehme ich wieder den leichten Weg.

In Gossensass biege ich wieder auf den Radweg ein und gehe den Anstieg auf den Brenner an. Es tröpfelt teilweise und die Beine mögen auch gerade nicht mehr so wirklich … die Energie der Nudeln sind wohl noch nicht in den Waden angekommen.
Doch bis zum Brenner ist es nicht allzu weit. Dort hole ich mir noch 2l Wasser und 2 Kaminwurzen … Verpflegung für unterwegs. Dann sause ich los. Bis Matrei kann man es laufen lassen. Hier mache ich kurz Pause, esse eine Wurst und entscheide mich die Bundesstraße weiter zu fahren. Bis mich die dunklen Gewitterwolken über Innsbruck zur Einkehr überreden … ab 17 Uhr soll es besser werden, sagt mein Handy. Also lasse ich mich nochmal für einen Cappo nieder.





Ich fahre weiter …





… über den nicht idyllischen Radweg …





… hoch zum Brenner





Da vorne unter der dunklen Wolke liegt Innsbruck


----------



## Trekiger (27. September 2015)

*20:45 Uhr: Maurach, 960 hm*
Bin weiter gekommen als ich wollte, aber erst mal der Reihe nach.

Nach einem Apfelstrudel und einem Cappo fahre ich hinunter nach Innsbruck und schnell wieder raus aus der Stadt. Habe jetzt bereits 100 km geschafft und gerade geht es mir wieder ganz gut. Also folge ich den Innradradweg einige Kilometer. Vor Schwaz sind alle Körner verbraucht … jetzt ist genug. Doch ich finde keine freie Unterkunft. Also fahre ich weiter gen Deutschland … jetzt auf der Hauptstraße … muß doch ein Gasthof kommen.

Doch ich finde nichts. Mein Handy sagt mir, daß es ein paar Meter ins Zillertal rein was gibt, oder ein teures Hotel in Jenbach … eher meine Richtung. In Jenbach finde ich auch das Hotel, aber in dem ist auch gleich der Königsreichssaal integriert … also nichts für mich. Und nun? Am Achensee gibt es einige freie Hotels. Also beiße ich in den sauren Apfel und gehe auch den Anstieg noch an. Ich folge den Achensee-Wegweiser für die Autofahrer. Denn es gibt zwar auch eine Radweg, aber der ist verdammt steil, den will ich heute nicht mehr fahren. Da nehme ich lieber die Autos in Kauf und fahre die gemäßigte Asphaltstraße hoch. Doch irgendwie haben die beim Bauen die Serpentinen vergessen. Ich brauche mehrere Stopps … bin richtig fertig … erwarte fast,  daß es mir die Wadeln zerreißt, so muß ich reintreten. Wie sich später herausstellte bin ich die Achenseestraße sondern den direkte Weg hoch von Jenbach nach Maurach, und die ist sehr steil.

In Maurach frage ich ich gleich am ersten Hotel nach einem Zimmer. Sie haben eins … nehme ich. Zimmer okay, Dusche sehr klein, aber Essen war gut und reichhaltig.

Nach dem Abendschmaus muß ich noch zum Ausgleich des Flüssigkeitshaushalts ein paar leckere dunkle Weihenstephaner Weißbiere trinken und mit dem Wirt die Lage der Nation besprechen. Dann gehe ich geschafft ins Bett … verständlich oder?





Nach dem Cappo ist das Wetter in Innsbruck besser …





… ich verschwinde aber schnell wieder in Richtung Deutschland





Österreichische Belohnung … Pizza kann ich gerade nicht mehr sehen


----------



## Trekiger (27. September 2015)

*Fazit*
Megatag … 2000 hm bei fast 150 km. Das hatte ich heute nicht vor. Schön aber das ich das noch schaffe.

Das Hotel Mosers ist zu gut. Essen und Personal gut.

Route: Klausen - Brixen -Sterzing - Brenner - Innsbruck - Schwaz- Jenbach - Maurach
Entfernung: 146,63 km
Gesamtanstieg: 2013 Meter
Gesamtabstieg: 1566 Meter
Bewegungszeit: 8:06 h
Startzeit: 9:06h
Aufnahmezeit: 11:02 h
Temperatur: 17 - 30°C

Strecke auf Gpsies


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (27. September 2015)

Servus Trekiger,

schöner Alpencrossbericht . Die Bilder - vor allem aus den Dolomiten - sind traumhaft schön .

Merci für's Teilen.

lg basti


----------



## Trekiger (27. September 2015)

*Tag 17 - Do., 23.07.15

8:00 Uhr: Maurach, 960 hm*
Schlussspurt … jetzt geht es heim.
Draußen ist es so komisch trübe … kenne ja nur noch Sonnenschein am Morgen. Heute hänge ich aber richtig in der Suppe. Egal, Hauptsache trocken.


----------



## Trekiger (27. September 2015)

*12:30 Uhr: Oberwarngau, 927 hm*
Der Gasthof zur Post in Oberwarngau kommt mir gerade recht, brauche Kohlenhydrate in geschmackvoller Form und nicht nur als Powerbar.

Ein durchwachsener Tag bisher. Obwohl ich ganz gut vorwärts komme tue ich mir richtig schweren … die gestrige Monsteretappe mit den Schlussanstieg zum Alpe d'Huez … so zumindest gefühlt … hängt mir noch gewaltig in den Knochen.

Von Aurach über Achenkirchen zur deutschen Grenze läuft es gut. Schön auf Nebenstraßen und Radweg. Ich schaffe es allerdings auch mich einmal auf einer Schotterstraße zu verfahren.
Dann geht es bergauf auf der Straße bis zum Achenpass. Es folgte eine lange Abfahrt bis Kreuth, die ich fast komplett auf der Straße fahre. Zwar gibt es auch einen Schotterweg neben der Straße, aber wieder wähle ich die schnelle Variante.

Um den Tegernsee fahre ich über Bad Wiessee. Nicht schön, meist auf der Straße mit viel Verkehr. Kriege gerade Hunger, hätte jetzt Lust auf eine original bayrische Leberkäsesemmel. Aber auf der ganzen Strecke sehe ich nur Hotels, Boutiquen, Souvenir-Shops, keine gemütliche  bodenständige Metzgerei. Also esse ich kurz vor Gmund ein Stück Powerbar … bringt zumindest Kraft.

Ich verlasse den Tegernsee auf Nebenstraßen und komme so nach Oberwarngau, wo ich im Biergarten Platz finde und was richtiges zu Essen bekomme … ist nötig nach 70 km.






In Inntal hängen die Wolken …





… am Achensee Entlang ist es etwas besser





In Deutschland wechsle ich auf die Asphaltstraße …





… bis zum Achenpass … jetzt geht es bergab





Am Ende des Tegernsees …





… esse ich ein Stück Powerbar … unbefriedigend


----------



## Trekiger (27. September 2015)

*16:00 Uhr: Dahoam 530 hm*
Nach dem Mittagessen geht es bis auf die letzten Meter nur noch bergab … allerdings wieder mit Gegenwind. Aber das bin ich ja jetzt schon gewohnt.
Ereignislos rolle ich die letzten 60 km des Alpencrosses nach hause. Hätte noch ganz gerne einen Cappo getrunken, aber das Café in Forstinning hat nachmittags zu. Auch schon egal, dann fahre ich gleich heim.





Finisherfoto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (27. September 2015)

*Fazit*
Wieder Kilometerfressen. Insgesamt war die Fahrt von der Grenze bis zum Gmund nicht schön, da ich viel auf der Straße gefahren bin. Aber ich wollte heim.

Route: Maurach - Achenkirch - Achenpass - Bad Wiessee - Gmund - Oberwarngau - Holzkirchen - Hohenbrunn - Vaterstetten - Anzing - Hohenlinden
Entfernung: 125,29 km
Gesamtanstieg: 737 Meter
Gesamtabstieg: 1160 Meter
Bewegungszeit: 5:50 h
Startzeit: 9:03 h
Aufnahmezeit: 7:05 h
Temperatur: 16 - 24°C

Strecke auf Gpsies


----------



## Trekiger (27. September 2015)

@exposure Bitte gern geschehen
@cschaeff Die Hochebene ist nur sinnvoll von San Martino aus zu fahren. Andersrum wirst du glaube ich nicht glücklich.


----------



## Deleted 87379 (28. September 2015)

Sehr interessante Bergradl-Geschichte. Dass du a no hoam fahrsd, hod mi scho sauba überrascht. Hut ab.
Und a merci, dass du die GPX Tracks ins Netz gestellt hosd.
Vergelts Gott


----------



## dede (28. September 2015)

Wie immer von dir: lebendiger, authentischer und schön nachzufühlender Bericht mit sehenswerten Fotos untermalt - Klasse!!! 
Nur eine Bitte (tut nem "Wahl-Halbitaliener" echt weh): Cappuccino schreibt man mit u, also auch den Cappu oder besser italienisch abgekürzt Cappuccio ))


----------



## Trekiger (28. September 2015)

@Dizzzy Schee das das gfoin hod. Gern gscheng. 
@dede Schön wenns dir gefallen hat. Der Cappo ist bayrisch, da mußt du schon drüberstehen. Sei froh das ich nicht aus Sachsen komme sonst wäre es ein Cäppü .
Hätte aber fast erwartet, daß du meine teilweise planlose Fahrt durch die Dolos kommentierst.


----------



## Trekiger (28. September 2015)

@ Likeit-Drücker Danke für die Blumen


----------



## beuze1 (28. September 2015)

Ich bin auch echt beeindruckt von deinen Fahrleistungen was km und hm angeht, fetten Respekt


----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2015)

Trekiger schrieb:


> @Dizzzy ...Hätte aber fast erwartet, daß du meine teilweise planlose Fahrt durch die Dolos kommentierst.



Das wollte ich machen 
schon zwischendrin, hab jetzt aber erstmal abgewartet und kanns jetzt auch nachvollziehen  
wer soviel Energie hat muss sich auch mal sinnlos austoben 
Wenn ich nur einen Teil davon erhaschen könnte  

auf jeden Fall
Klasse Bilder mit interessantem spannenden Bericht  und das ein oder andere kommt auf meine Liste


----------



## swend (28. September 2015)

Danke für Deinen kurzweiligen Bericht mit den Klasse-Fotos. War 'ne schöne Abendlektüre und hat mich an einige vergangene Touren in den Dolomiten erinnert. Die Hochebene bei San Martino sieht ja echt abgefahren aus und steht jetzt auf meiner Liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (29. September 2015)

Trekiger schrieb:


> @Dizzzy Schee das das gfoin hod. Gern gscheng.
> @dede Schön wenns dir gefallen hat. Der Cappo ist bayrisch, da mußt du schon drüberstehen. Sei froh das ich nicht aus Sachsen komme sonst wäre es ein Cäppü .
> Hätte aber fast erwartet, daß du meine teilweise planlose Fahrt durch die Dolos kommentierst.


 
Oiso fast überoi im Oberland und a in Minga hoast a a ned Cappo... (bin a echta Mingara und des scho seit mehra Generationen ))))

Wieso planlos, ist doch super, wenn man bisserl spontaner und nicht ganz so getrieben rumkringeln kann. Wär natürlich etwas "effizienter" gestaltbar gewesen, aber darum geht's ja nicht unbedingt. Auf jeden Fall wieder eine Klasse Tour!


----------



## Trekiger (29. September 2015)

@Mausoline Danke. Schön wenn ich dich inspirieren konnte 
@swend Hochebene bei San Martino ist schon klasse. Aber, denke dran, eigentlich gesperrt für MTBler. Also immer schön die Wanderer grüßen ;-)
@dede Wir im Münchner Outback sagen Cappo. Werde versuchen Werdes mir aber Cappu fürs nächste mal merken.


----------



## dede (29. September 2015)

Trekiger schrieb:


> @Mausoline Danke. Schön wenn ich dich inspirieren konnte
> @swend Hochebene bei San Martino ist schon klasse. Aber, denke dran, eigentlich gesperrt für MTBler. Also immer schön die Wanderer grüßen ;-)
> @dede Wir im Münchner Outback sagen Cappo. Werde versuchen Werdes mir aber Cappu fürs nächste mal merken.


 
Kein Thema, Hauptsache er ist schön cremig und schmeckt


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. September 2015)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Wir im Münchner Outback sagen Cappo.



Jepp, kon i so beschdädign . Geh ma no auf an Cappo? I mog an Cappo. An leckan Cappo usw.. Mia ziagn hoid einfach des *Capp*_uccin_*o *z'am. Gäd doch genauso, oda ?

Deine Tour hab ich auch sehr gerne gelesen. Hat mir einen schönen Leseabend mit prima Bildern, Panorma- und Traileindrücken (in seiner Phantasie fährt man ja immer selber mit) beschert.

Danke für' s Teilen !!

lg basti321


----------



## dede (29. September 2015)

basti321 schrieb:


> Jepp, kon i so beschdädign . Geh ma no auf an Cappo? I mog an Cappo. An leckan Cappo usw.. Mia ziagn hoid einfach des *Capp*_uccin_*o *z'am. Gäd doch genauso, oda ?


 
Ois klar - dann san mia Stodara hoid einfach scho zu stark assimiliert


----------



## McNulty (29. September 2015)

In der Stadt geht nur noch Bisola (Bio-Soja-Latte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (29. September 2015)

dede schrieb:


> Ois klar - dann san mia Stodara hoid einfach scho zu stark assimiliert



Jepp. In da Pampa dauad hoid ois a bissal länga . Vielleichd sog'n ma in zehn Joar a Cappu .


----------



## dede (29. September 2015)

Jetzt (nachdem ich per PN geradezu dazu genötigt werde!) muß ich doch kurz zu 2-3 Abschnitten meinen Senf dazu geben:

Obwohl die Schiebestrecke zum lago Calaita nicht wirklich wild ist kann man sie sich sparen, wenn man ein paar Hm mehr einbaut und zur Malga Scanaiol (noch bessere Blicke in die Pala!) hochkurbelt und von dort zum See runtersteuert. Nach dem Rif. Miralago läßt sich dann auch noch schön abseits der Straße via der Malga Lozen und teilw. auf dem Reitweg "Ippovia" bis runter nach Zortea "trailen".
Alternativ auch einfach über die Dismoniwiesen (mit dem gleichnamigen Rifugio) bis zum Passo Gobbera queren und von dort nach Canal San Bovo durchs Val de Lach runter. Eine traumhafte Variante "oben rum" wäre ab San Martino hoch zur Malga Tognola (im Zweifel auch per Bahn möglich!) und dann den mittlerweile neu angelegten Trail durchs Val Tognola abwärts. Wer noch nicht genug vom Trailen hat, der kurbelt noch zur Forcella Valsorda hoch und nimmt einen der 3 (!) möglichen Trails runter nach Zortea bzw. fährt dann von Süden her zum Lago Calaita hoch (btw. tolle Tagesrunde!!!)


----------



## dede (29. September 2015)

Deine Frage bzgl. Passo Le Selle: ist (nur in Süd-Nord-Richtung)  sinnvoll machbar aber auch so ab dem San Pellegrino fast durchgehend extremst steil und grenzwertig (oben lockt noch ein toller, leichter Klettersteig durch die ehemaligen Frontgräben). Auf der anderen Seite dann herrlicher Trail runter zum Rifugio Monzoni, wo sich danach noch der Aufstieg (ca 30 Min Schieben) zum Passo San Nicolo anbietet.


----------



## Trekiger (29. September 2015)

De Stodara redn doch gar koan Dialekt mehr.


----------



## dede (30. September 2015)

Mia kannt'n scho no, aba da darn's ens ja in da Stod nimma versteh'n....


----------



## Trekiger (30. September 2015)

@dede Deine Alternatven zum Lago Calaita hören sich gut an. Wenn ich mal wieder in der Gegend bin werde ich da mal eine testen. Wie schwer ist denn jetzt eigentlich die jetzt Abfahrt von der Malga Tognola?
Zu Passo Le Selle: gut zu wissen. also keine Alternative


----------



## dede (30. September 2015)

Trekiger schrieb:


> @dede Deine Alternatven zum Lago Calaita hören sich gut an. Wenn ich mal wieder in der Gegend bin werde ich da mal eine testen. Wie schwer ist denn jetzt eigentlich die jetzt Abfahrt von der Malga Tognola?
> Zu Passo Le Selle: gut zu wissen. also keine Alternative


 
Tognolatrail ist mittlerweile ziemlich schmerzfrei fahrbar, in Summe ne ganze Stufe leichter als früher, wo er schon weitestgehend im S2-Bereich lag. Sie haben halt die ganzen unangenehmen Rinnen und Absätze etc. durch ein schönes Schotterband ersetzt, das zwar weiterhin an einigen Stellen etwas steil ist, aber von jedem halbwegs fahrtechnisch bewanderten Transälpler komplett durchgefahren werden kann. Hoch zur Forcella Valsorda muß man dann die letzten knapp 200 Hm schieben (aber auf angenehmem Militärsteig/Muliweg). Theoretisch gibt'S auch noch die Verbindung über die Forcella Scanaiol, aber da muß man dann schon ne gute halbe Stunde Tragen und der Trail direkt runter zur Malga Scanaiol ist auch deutlich anspruchsvoller als ab dem Valsordasattel runter Ri Zortea.

Passo Le Selle nur in der anderen Richtung sinnvoll, aber selbst so ist das ne echte Herausforderung (sind halt 500 sausteile Hm)


----------



## dede (30. September 2015)

Am Tognolasattel....


----------



## thorsten73 (30. September 2015)

congrats, mega tour und das du zürckgefahren bist... das hätte ich mir in 1000jahren nicht vorstellen können, respekt! und, toll mit der hochebene, gleich mal als potenzielles ziel vorgemerkt


----------



## Trekiger (30. September 2015)

dede schrieb:


> Am Tognolasattel....


Schaut traumhaft aus. Das ist dann wohl der Blick zurück auf das Pal di San Martino und die Schotter-Auffahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (30. September 2015)

@thorsten73 Danke. Ich glaube die Hochebene wollen nun mehrere machen.


----------



## dede (1. Oktober 2015)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Schaut traumhaft aus. Das ist dann wohl der Blick zurück auf das Pal di San Martino und die Schotter-Auffahrt


Exakt, links der Cimon della Pala von der Nicht-Val Venegia-Seite, in der Mitte die Schneise mit der Seilbahn zur Rosetta, rechts dann die berühmten Kletterbergzwillinge Sass Maor und Cima della Madonna - es sind übrigens die Pale (=Felstürme, Felszinnen) di San Martino, die Hochebene selbst nennt sich Altopiano delel Pale di San Martino (vom dortigen Gletscher, der die Hochebene geformt hat ist mittlerweile so gut wie nichts mehr zu sehen)....


----------



## isartrails (1. Oktober 2015)

Trekiger schrieb:


> *...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange?! War diesen Samstag oben, von Willi keine Spur.
Da hieß das Schwein Laura...
Aber am Grill drehte sich was Knuspriges.


----------



## dede (1. Oktober 2015)

Meines Wissens nach hat der Lois 3 oder 4 dieser grunzenden Haustierchen auf (bzw. hinter) der Alm. Kenn sie allerdings nicht namentlich.....


----------



## isartrails (1. Oktober 2015)

Ah, ok, wir haben nur dieses hier zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## dede (1. Oktober 2015)

Die anderen sind Kampfsäue und waren bestimmt grad im vernebelten Undercover-Außeneinsatz gegen den "bösen" Bauernsohn )))


----------



## Trekiger (2. Oktober 2015)

Willi war ja auch nur ein erfundener Name von mir. Die Sau hat sich mir nicht vorgestellt 

Böser Bauernsohn oder Sohn vom bösen Bauern? Das ist schon ein Unterschied.


----------



## dede (2. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt, da sollte man korrekterweise differenzieren => Letzteres )))


----------



## Trekiger (3. Oktober 2015)

Noch ein kurzer Blik auf die gefahrene Strecke





Hohenlinden - Innsbruck





Innsbruck - Bozen 





Bozen - San Martino ... schöne Kringelei





San Martino - Torbole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (4. Oktober 2015)

Hi Trekiger,

sehr geile Tour und Bericht, Respekt.

Die Trails von der Plattkofel Hütte zum Passo Duron sind gut fahrbar, von Tierser Alpl zum Schlernhaus kann man schieben, man muss nur ab und zu mal das Bike drüber heben, klettern ist bissel übertrieben. Aber sicher hast Du meinen Bericht von 2014 gelesen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-2014-brauche-ein-paar-tips.716367/page-2

Von Levico oder Caldonazzo über Passo Della Fricca und Passo Sommo in Richtung Rovereto ist eine gute Alternative, da kann man auch noch paar Trails mitnehmen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## cschaeff (5. Oktober 2015)

dede schrieb:


> Mia kannt'n scho no, aba da darn's ens ja in da Stod nimma versteh'n....


Sollten wir im thread "Alpine Erfahrung" vielleicht noch mal das Thema Kommunikation behandeln? Wenn selbst die Bergvölker uneins sind, wie koffeinhaltige Getränke denn nun heißen, wirds für den Flachlandtiroler schnell gefährlich


----------



## dede (5. Oktober 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Sollten wir im thread "Alpine Erfahrung" vielleicht noch mal das Thema Kommunikation behandeln? Wenn selbst die Bergvölker uneins sind, wie koffeinhaltige Getränke denn nun heißen, wirds für den Flachlandtiroler schnell gefährlich


 
Italiener sind ja per se kein Bergvolk, das müßte man dann ggf. auf Trentiner und Südtiroler einschränken, ggf. noch ein paar Veneter und Piemonteser dazunehmen..... Außerdem: gehört ein Cappo respektive Cappuccio unbedingt zur sicherheitsrelevanten Bikerausrüstung? Den würd ich tendentiell Richtung "Bikerwellness" subsummieren, das wär dann wiederum ein neues diskutierbares Thema....


----------



## Hofbiker (5. Oktober 2015)

dede schrieb:


> Außerdem: gehört ein Cappo respektive Cappuccio unbedingt zur sicherheitsrelevanten Bikerausrüstung? Den würd ich tendentiell Richtung "Bikerwellness" subsummieren, das wär dann wiederum ein neues diskutierbares Thema....



Und ich würde ein Espresso Thema anregen!


----------



## Trekiger (5. Oktober 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die Trails von der Plattkofel Hütte zum Passo Duron sind gut fahrbar, von Tierser Alpl zum Schlernhaus kann man schieben, man muss nur ab und zu mal das Bike drüber heben, klettern ist bissel übertrieben. Aber sicher hast Du meinen Bericht von 2014 gelesen.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-2014-brauche-ein-paar-tips.716367/page-2


Ja, hatte ich gelesen, aber schon letztes Jahr und deshalb war er heuer nicht mehr vorrätig. Das Schiebestück auf dem Foto sieht zwar steil und anstrengend aber machbar aus. Wenn ich das im Kopf gehalt hätte, dann wäre ich schon hoch. Die Erzählung des einheimischen Kellners in der Tierser Alp hat sich mehr nach Klettern angehört.



Speedskater schrieb:


> Von Levico oder Caldonazzo über Passo Della Fricca und Passo Sommo in Richtung Rovereto ist eine gute Alternative, da kann man auch noch paar Trails mitnehmen.


Das ist eine gute Alternative, die ich aber schon kannte ... und ich wollte schnell an den Lago.


----------



## Trekiger (5. Oktober 2015)

Espresso oder Capp[o|u] ... egal wenn er schmeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocket-Ranger (16. November 2015)

Trekiger schrieb:


> *Technikspezial*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Trekiger,

ich habe Deinen Bericht gelesen und überlege jetzt, von meinem Edge 1000 auf ein S5 umzustellen. Vielleicht hilft Dir das: an meinem S2 habe ich schon mal ausprobiert, wie sich die Ablesbarkeit in der Sonne verbessert, wenn man eine matte Schutz-Folie (Anti-Glare) aufklebt. Ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Ich habe danach keinerlei Probleme mehr gehabt alles zu erkennen (hatte auch OruxMaps verwendet), allerdings habe ich das vor 4 Wochen getestet und die Sonne strahlt ja auch nicht mehr so stark...

Wie bist Du denn inzwischen zufrieden mit dem S5? Ich mache mir noch Sorgen wegen der Haltbarkeit, aber Du düftest ja schon einige 1000 Kilometer ohne Probleme damit geradelt sein, oder? 

Ich selber fahre ein Cross-Cycle. Da gibt es, anders als bei Deinem Rad, keine gefederte Gabel. Wenn, fahre ich damit aber auch nur die "Waldautobahn", also gute Waldwege - die aber auch hier und da ruppig sind und Schlaglöcher haben. Wobei ich dann auch noch nächstes Jahr (2016) wieder in Torbole und Riva über einige "härtere" Wege radeln will (die MTB-Strecke in Torbole auf dem Berg / am Sportzentrum und von Riva nach Precasina - kennst Du ja vielleicht).

Gruß
RR


----------



## Trekiger (17. November 2015)

Rocket-Ranger schrieb:


> Hi Trekiger,
> 
> ich habe Deinen Bericht gelesen und überlege jetzt, von meinem Edge 1000 auf ein S5 umzustellen. Vielleicht hilft Dir das: an meinem S2 habe ich schon mal ausprobiert, wie sich die Ablesbarkeit in der Sonne verbessert, wenn man eine matte Schutz-Folie (Anti-Glare) aufklebt. Ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Ich habe danach keinerlei Probleme mehr gehabt alles zu erkennen (hatte auch OruxMaps verwendet), allerdings habe ich das vor 4 Wochen getestet und die Sonne strahlt ja auch nicht mehr so stark...
> 
> ...


Hallo RR,
das mit der matten Folie ist ein guter Hinweis. Wenn meine aktuelle Folie defekt ist, dann ist das eine Alternative. Allerdings habe ich mich an die schlechten Ablesbarkeit bei Sonneneinstrahlung schon gewöhnt.
Bin jetzt seit einem Jahr mit dem S5 auf dem Lenkervorbau unterwegs und Haltbarkeitsprobleme habe ich keine. Sitzt ja schön verpackt im Verhüterli von QuadLock. Da habe ich keine Bedenken.
Gruss Trekiger


----------



## Rocket-Ranger (17. November 2015)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Hallo RR,
> das mit der matten Folie ist ein guter Hinweis. Wenn meine aktuelle Folie defekt ist, dann ist das eine Alternative. Allerdings habe ich mich an die schlechten Ablesbarkeit bei Sonneneinstrahlung schon gewöhnt.
> Bin jetzt seit einem Jahr mit dem S5 auf dem Lenkervorbau unterwegs und Haltbarkeitsprobleme habe ich keine. Sitzt ja schön verpackt im Verhüterli von QuadLock. Da habe ich keine Bedenken.
> Gruss Trekiger



Hallo Trekiger,

mildert der Verhüterli denn auch die Stöße irgendwie ab? Ich befürchte, dass das Smartphone durch die Vibrationen irgendwann den Geist aufgibt (oder die integrierte Kamera) - oder ist das kein Problem?

Noch eine Frage: womit hast Du die Bilder gemacht? Auch mit dem Smartphone?

Viele Grüße
RR


----------



## Trekiger (17. November 2015)

Das Verhüterli mindert nicht die Stöße. Aber das war bisher noch kein Problem für mein S5. Und ich habe das schon gut getested, da meine Gabel auch inzwischen nicht mehr alles schluckt.
Meine Kamera ist die Panasonic  Lumix DMC-TZ40. Macht gute Bilder und hat GPS.


----------



## dede (19. November 2015)

Nachdem ich jetzt noch paar Mal zum Tognolatrail gefragt und mir dabei dieses Video zur "Verifizierung" zugespielt wurde => von Min 31 bis 32....


----------



## Rocket-Ranger (22. November 2015)

Trekiger schrieb:


> Das Verhüterli mindert nicht die Stöße. Aber das war bisher noch kein Problem für mein S5. Und ich habe das schon gut getested, da meine Gabel auch inzwischen nicht mehr alles schluckt.
> Meine Kamera ist die Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ40. Macht gute Bilder und hat GPS.



Hi Trekiger,

ich habe jetzt auch ein S5! Und heute habe ich meine erste Ausfahrt damit gemacht und den GPS-Track des Edge 1000 mit dem des S5 verglichen. Der Edge war vorm Vorbau montiert und das S5 war im Rucksack. In OruxMaps hatte ich als GPS-Settings das Zeitintervall auf 0 Sekunden, das Wegintervall auf 0 Meter und die GPS-Präzision auch auf 0 Meter eingestellt - es wurde also "permanent" aufgezeichnet. Und an zahlreichen Stellen war der Track des S5 sogar besser aufgezeichnet als der des Edge - es gab aber auch Stellen, an denen es umgekehrt war. Insgesamt ging der Vergleich für das S5 aus. Genial!

Da es aber heute um die 0 Grad waren - hast Du schon Erfahrungen mit Winter-Touren gemacht? Ich habe noch die Befürchtung, dass die niedrigen Temperaturen dem S5 was anhaben können, wenn es dann am Lenker montiert ist...

Gruß
RR


----------



## Trekiger (23. November 2015)

Bin auch schon bei 0°C und weniger gefahren und ich hatte keinen Probleme.
Bedenklicher fand ich eher die knappen 40°C Umgebungstemperatur während der Tour. Dazu hängt das S5 noch schön am Lenker, wo die Sonne drauf knallt. Da habe ich mir eher Gedanken gemacht, ob das gesund für das Handy ist. Aber bisher funktioniert es noch gut.


----------

